# تفاصيل ضبط نائب سلفي مع فتاة عارية بطوخ



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يونيو 2012)

*   						تفاصيل ضبط نائب سلفي مع فتاة عارية بطوخ 



*
* 




 النائب علي ونيس عضو مجلس الشعب​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتب ـ محمد إبراهيم طعيمة: 			 	   		منذ 2 ساعة 43 دقيقة  		 
 	علمت بوابة الوفد الالكترونية من مصادر مطلعة داخل  مديرية امن القليوبية  أن نائب مجلس الشعب الذي تم ضبطه فجر اليوم مع فتاة  عارية داخل سيارته  عضواً بحزب النور وليس بحزب الأصالة السلفي.
 	وأكد المصدر الذي رفض الافصاح عن اسمه ان ضبط النائب  لم يكن مخططاً له،  حيث تم بالصدفة عندما كانت دورية أمنية تابعة لإدارة  الطرق والمنافذ  بمديرية أمن القليوبية ومعها سيارة شرطة نجدة تجوب طريق  شبرا بنها الزراعي  لمتابعة الحالة الأمنية على الطريق الزراعي السريع،  اشتبهت في سيارة  هيونداي ماتريكس رقم "5412 ق ى ر" ملاكى تقف بجوار الطريق  بالقرب من مدينة  طوخ.
	واشار انه بالاقتراب من السيارة تبين وجود رجل بداية الاربعينات مع فتاة   في العشرينات وعارية تماماً وفي وضع مخل بالآداب، وبالتحقق من شخصيتهما   تبين أن الشخص يدعى "علي ونيس" عضو مجلس شعب عن دائرة بنها، وأن الفتاة   المنتقبة تدعى "نسرين .م" طالبة بالفرقة الثانية بكلية التربية النوعية.
	وأكد أنه بسؤال النائب ارتبك وقال أنها خطيبته، ثم عاد ليقول أنها قريبته،   فتم القاء القبض عليهما وتحرر محضر بالواقعة حمل رقم 5749 إداري قسم طوخ   وجاري إرساله للنيابة لاتخاذ اللازم.
	وأشار المصدر أن النائب اصيب بحالة هياج عقب رؤية دورية الشرطة أمامه   وقيام أحد افرادها بتصويره هو والفتاة عراه على هاتفه المحمول، حيث تطاول   على الضابط وحاول ضربه وأخذ التليفون بالقوة، وأخذ يتوعده، ويقول أن ما تم   هو تعدي على حرمة الحياة الشخصية.
	وكان اللواء أحمد سالم جاد- مدير أمن القليوبية، قد تلقى إخطارًا عن طريق   اللواء محمد القصيري مدير المباحث الجنائية بالمحافظة يفيد بالقاء القبض   على عضو مجلس شعب في وضع مخل مع فتاة داخل سيارة بالطريق السريع، ليصدر   أوامره بالتعامل مع النائب وحجزه، وعمل اللازم قانوناً.
	ومن ناحية أخرى، علمت "بوابة الوفد" أن الدكتور سعد الكتاتني رئيس مجلس   الشعب يبذل جهوداً مضنية للافراج عن النائب قبل تحويله الى النيابة العامة.

الوفد  
​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 يونيو 2012)

> *ومن  ناحية أخرى، علمت "بوابة الوفد" أن الدكتور سعد الكتاتني رئيس مجلس    الشعب يبذل جهوداً مضنية للافراج عن النائب قبل تحويله الى النيابة العامة.*



ونعمه النواب واعضاء شيوخ مجلس الشعب

ربنا بيكشفهم كل يوم علي حقيقتهم القزره
خلي الناس تعرف مين هما السلفيين والاخوان
اللي رشحوهم 

جايز يفوقوا قبل فوات الاوان
رحمتك يارب


----------



## wele (8 يونيو 2012)

طاب همه كده هيطبقوا الشريحه ولا هيكتفوا باللقطه ديه


----------



## girgis2 (8 يونيو 2012)

> *وأشار  المصدر أن النائب اصيب بحالة هياج عقب رؤية دورية الشرطة أمامه   وقيام  أحد افرادها بتصويره هو والفتاة عراه على هاتفه المحمول، حيث تطاول   على  الضابط وحاول ضربه وأخذ التليفون بالقوة، وأخذ يتوعده، ويقول أن ما تم   هو  تعدي على حرمة الحياة الشخصية.*


*
نعممممممم

الشيخ بيتكلم عن الحرية الشخصية 

عيب عليك يا شيخ دا أنت من أولي الأمر اللذين ينهون الناس عن المنكرات والفواحش والعياذ بالله ويأمرون بالمعروف

ولا أنت عشان من أولي الأمر فحلال ليك وحرام على غيرك ؟

الا قولي صحيح يا شيخ ما هو حكم الشرع في حالة الزنى هل هو الجلد أم الرجم ؟ وهل الحكم للرجل نفس الحكم للمرأة أم هناك اختلاف ؟

أفيدنا يا شيخ أفااااادك الله
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يونيو 2012)

العادى بتاعهم منافقين ب100 وش


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يونيو 2012)

wele قال:


> طاب همه كده هيطبقوا *الشريحه* ولا هيكتفوا باللقطه ديه


*هههههههههههه*
*لأ مش هيطبقوا "الشريحة" ياوائل*
*بيقولوا مسكوه ( أرضى ) ...هههههههههههههه*


----------



## wele (8 يونيو 2012)

بيقولك انا كارت بس اللي انا فيه ده عشان رصيدى خلص هههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (8 يونيو 2012)

هذا الخبر هدية لمن يعتبر أن كل سلفي أو إخوان هو رمز الشرف والإخلاص
ولمن يعتبر أن الشرف هو بالنقاب أو الحجاب 
بس صحيح بالراحة عليه للشيخ مش ممكن يكون كاتب معها عقد زواج سفر أو متعة أو عرفي أو مؤقت أو سياحي هههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 يونيو 2012)

*قريبته و خطيبته ؟؟؟ 
فاهم الخطوبة و القرابة غلط يا شيخنا :smile02*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 يونيو 2012)

اهلا يا حزب النور حزب الكذب والخداع  والنواب الفاشلين


----------



## oesi no (8 يونيو 2012)

فين الصور اللى على الموبايل 
احنا لازم نتاكد من الخبر بنفسنا
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> فين الصور اللى على الموبايل
> احنا لازم نتاكد من الخبر بنفسنا
> هههههههههههههههههههه


*إن الله حليم ستير ....*


----------



## girgis2 (8 يونيو 2012)

*
لا لا لا عيب يا جماعة ميصحش

كدة سيدهم الشيخ هيزعل** مننا وممكن يدعي علينا دعوة مش كويسة وأنتوا عارفين طبعاااا ان دعوته مستجابة عند الرفيق الأدنى

*​


----------



## oesi no (8 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *إن الله حليم ستير ....*


عندك حق ان كان الخبر صحيح او خطا 
فمن ستر مسلما فى الدنيا ستره الله فى الدنيا والاخره 
يعنى الوفد والمساء غلطانين


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يونيو 2012)

*يا عم بيقولك انهم اتظبطوا أمام مول العابد بطوخ ...*
*ومن ظُبط هناك لا ِأثمٌ عليه ...*


----------



## oesi no (8 يونيو 2012)

ايوة يعنى انا ناقصنى ايه علشان ابقى سلفى ؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ايوة يعنى انا ناقصنى ايه علشان ابقى سلفى ؟؟؟؟


*طالبة جامعية ... ..وتركب دقن*
*وتضرب لك زبيبة ..تاخدها على مول فى طوخ*
*وتطخوا فى بعض*


----------



## sparrow (8 يونيو 2012)

علي فكرة انتوا مفتريين علي الراجل بصوا الراجل بيقول ايه هههههههههه
اخبار #مصر | جريدة البديل | الداخلية في بيان: ضبط نائب سلفي في وضع مخل بالآداب داخل سيارته بالقليوبية. . والنائب يرد : محاولة للتشهير بي وكنت احاول افاقتها
ونقلت  تقارير صحفية عن النائب المتهم نفيه للواقعة مشيرا إلى أنها محاولة  لتشويهه.. مشيرا إلى أن الفتاة كانت قد أصابها التعب وأنه توقف على الطريق  لإنقاذها ورفع النقاب عن وجهها في محاولة لإفاقتها


----------



## V mary (8 يونيو 2012)

*خلاص كان بيفوقها بس لما فاقت حبت السوبر مان اللي انقذ حياتها هههههه ​*


----------



## Rosetta (8 يونيو 2012)

sparrow قال:


> علي فكرة انتوا مفتريين علي الراجل بصوا الراجل بيقول ايه هههههههههه
> اخبار #مصر | جريدة البديل | الداخلية في بيان: ضبط نائب سلفي في وضع مخل بالآداب داخل سيارته بالقليوبية. . والنائب يرد : محاولة للتشهير بي وكنت احاول افاقتها
> ونقلت  تقارير صحفية عن النائب المتهم نفيه للواقعة مشيرا إلى أنها محاولة  لتشويهه.. مشيرا إلى أن الفتاة كانت قد أصابها التعب وأنه توقف على الطريق  لإنقاذها ورفع النقاب عن وجهها في محاولة لإفاقتها


يا دي الدورية المفترية دي 
ايمتى رح يبطلوا تبلي على الشعب ها هههههههههههه


----------



## sparrow (8 يونيو 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> يا دي الدورية المفترية دي
> ايمتى رح يبطلوا تبلي على الشعب ها هههههههههههه



ان بعد الظن اثم هههههههههههه
ناس وحشه كلها همها الفضايح وبس


----------



## يوليوس44 (8 يونيو 2012)

وقيام أحد افرادها بتصويره هو والفتاة عراه على هاتفه المحمول، حيث تطاول   على الضابط وحاول ضربه وأخذ التليفون بالقوة، وأخذ يتوعده، ويقول أن ما تم   هو تعدي على حرمة الحياة 

الشخصية

*حرمة الحياة الشخصية يااستاذ انت فى الطريق العام يعنى مش حرمة الحياة الشخصية دة حرمة الطريق العام اللى حضرتك تعديت علية  .  
   السؤال المهم لو كان انسان تانى مكانك كانت هتبقى تعدى على حرمة الحياة الشخصية ولا   هتقول حرمة الطريق العام ويجب يعاقب اشد عقاب؟
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يونيو 2012)

​ ​ *''النائب السلفي'' المتهم في قضية ''الآداب'' يتهم الشرطة بتلفيق القضية*



* النائب السلفى، على ونيس عضو مجلس الشعب*

* 6/8/2012 3:44:00 PM*
* كتب- محمد مهدى:*
* أوضح النائب السلفى، على ونيس، عضو مجلس الشعب عن دائرة شمال القليوبية، في  بيان أصدره على موقعه الرسمي، أن القضية التي أثيرت حوله ملفقة، ولا يعلم  عنها شيئاً.*
* وأنها محاولة للإساءة له، وللتيار الذي ينتمى إليه، وللشوشرة على إنجازاته  في دائرته، وأضاف أنه فؤجى بعد مشادة مع أحد أمناء الشرطة على واقعة بسيطة  بتلفيق تلك القضية .*
* وأكد أن هناك هجوم منظم ومستمر تجاه التيارات الإسلامية، في محاولة  لتصويرهم كأنهم شياطين الأرض لفض الناس من حولهم، تمهيدا لانتخابات جديدة  تعيد الأوضاع إلى ما كانت عليه قبل الثورة من ظلم وفساد، وأن العقلية  البائدة مازالت تسيطر على مفاصل الدولة، وخاصة جهاز الشرطة .*
* وأنهى حديثه في البيان بتأكيده على أنه لن يرضخ لأي ابتزاز، أو تهديد من أي  جهة كانت، وأنه سيلاحق قضائيا كل من يقف وراء تلك الحملة ضده وضد التيار  الإسلامي، لكشف الحقيقة، ومواجهة الفاسدين إحقاقا للحق وإجلاءً للحقيقة.*


* مصراوي*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يونيو 2012)

*خطاب للنائب العام لرفع الحصانة عن نائب سلفى متهم في واقعة آداب بطوخ*



* إبراهيم جودة*

* تمكنت دورية أمنية بإدارة الطرق والمنافذ بمديرية أمن القليوبية من ضبط  نائب برلماني بصحبة فتاة في وضع مخل بالآداب العامة داخل سيارته على الطريق  الزراعي السريع بمدينة طوخ.*

* وتوصلت تحريات اللواء محمد القصيري، مدير المباحث الجنائية، إلى أنه أثناء  قيام قوة أمنية من إدارة الطرق والمنافذ، وسيارة النجدة، بمتابعة الحالة  الأمنية على الطريق الزراعي السريع، اشتبهت في سيارة تقف بجوار الطريق  مغلقة الأنوار، بالقرب من مدينة طوخ، وبالاقتراب منهما تبين وجود رجل وفتاة  في وضع مخل بالآداب، وبالتحقيق عن شخصيتهما تبين أن الشخص يدعى (ع.و)، عضو  مجلس شعب عن حزب النور السلفي، وأن الفتاة تدعى (ن .م) طالبة بكلية  التربية النوعية، وبسؤاله أكد أن الفتاة خطيبته.*

* تم تحرير مذكره بالواقعة، والتحفظ على الفتاة، وإرسال خطاب للنائب العام، لرفع الحصانة عن العضو للتحقيق معه. *



* الشروق*​


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (8 يونيو 2012)

انتم تخوضون في اعراض الناس بدون وجه حق واللي جاب الخبر مجابوش من اليوم السابع علشان مذكور فيه انها بنت اخته ولسة التحقيق مستمر ولم يثبت ان فضيلته قام بهذا الفعل المنكر ومتهايألي اللي عايز يعمل كده مش هيعملوا في سيارة في مدينة امام مول وفيه ناس كتير ممكن تشوفه ويشوه سمعته وسمعة عيلته ويدي فرصة لتشوية الإسلام على الأقل صوريا متهايألي اقل مافيها يشوفله شقة يستر نفسه فيها مش يفضح نفسه على الملأ


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يونيو 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> انتم تخوضون في اعراض الناس بدون وجه حق واللي جاب الخبر مجابوش من اليوم السابع علشان مذكور فيه انها بنت اخته ولسة التحقيق مستمر ولم يثبت ان فضيلته قام بهذا الفعل المنكر ومتهايألي اللي عايز يعمل كده مش هيعملوا في سيارة في مدينة امام مول وفيه ناس كتير ممكن تشوفه ويشوه سمعته وسمعة عيلته ويدي فرصة لتشوية الإسلام على الأقل صوريا متهايألي اقل مافيها يشوفله شقة يستر نفسه فيها مش يفضح نفسه على الملأ


*على العموم الخبر منشور فيه
أشخاص بأسمائهم.
مكان الحدث.
ان الموقف صور بالموبايل .
فلندع التحقيقات تأخذ مجراها.
بالنسبة لنشر الخبر بنت الأكرمين كل مايهمنى هو التحقق من المصدر ...وليس مهمتى ان الف  على جميع الجرائد لكى أأتى بالخبر الذى يعجبك.
كذلك نشرت خبر تكذيب النائب للواقعة.
عموما ان كذب او صدق الخبر فذلك لن يزيد او ينقص اأمر شيئا لأن لدينا سابقة البولكيمى مازالت لها دويها وأثارها ولا اعتقد ان الشعب المصرى ساذج حتى يكذب صحف عده حتى يصدق صحيفه بعينها....... مازلنا ننتظر التحقيق فى الموضوع ونشر صور الموبايل التى تحمى بها الدوريه الأمنيه نفسها.

*


----------



## oesi no (8 يونيو 2012)

قولت من الاول احنا محتاجين الصور اللى اتصورت بالموبايل علشان نتاكد


----------



## antonius (8 يونيو 2012)

خير امة اخرجت للناس....


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 يونيو 2012)

*بيقولك اصيب بحالة هياج لما عرف ان الظابط بيصوروا
ههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يونيو 2012)

*خطاب للنائب العام لرفع الحصانة عن نائب سلفى متهم في واقعة آداب بطوخ*

​ ​ *خطاب للنائب العام لرفع الحصانة عن نائب سلفى متهم في واقعة آداب بطوخ*

* الشروق*

* إبراهيم جودة*

* تمكنت دورية أمنية بإدارة الطرق والمنافذ بمديرية أمن القليوبية من ضبط  نائب برلماني بصحبة فتاة في وضع مخل بالآداب العامة داخل سيارته على الطريق  الزراعي السريع بمدينة طوخ.*

* وتوصلت تحريات اللواء محمد القصيري، مدير المباحث الجنائية، إلى أنه أثناء  قيام قوة أمنية من إدارة الطرق والمنافذ، وسيارة النجدة، بمتابعة الحالة  الأمنية على الطريق الزراعي السريع، اشتبهت في سيارة تقف بجوار الطريق  مغلقة الأنوار، بالقرب من مدينة طوخ، وبالاقتراب منهما تبين وجود رجل وفتاة  في وضع مخل بالآداب، وبالتحقيق عن شخصيتهما تبين أن الشخص يدعى (ع.و)، عضو  مجلس شعب عن حزب النور السلفي، وأن الفتاة تدعى (ن .م) طالبة بكلية  التربية النوعية، وبسؤاله أكد أن الفتاة خطيبته.*

* تم تحرير مذكره بالواقعة، والتحفظ على الفتاة، وإرسال خطاب للنائب العام، لرفع الحصانة عن العضو للتحقيق معه. *​


----------



## BITAR (8 يونيو 2012)

*بما لا يخالف شرع الله*​


----------



## candy shop (8 يونيو 2012)

مع وائل الابراشى فى اتصال بشيخ منهم

قاله دى بنت اخته  

وائل شغل الفيديو  

قاله ده ملفق 

مهزله بكل المقاييس 
​


----------



## Twin (8 يونيو 2012)

*ع البركة *​


----------



## Twin (8 يونيو 2012)

*#رصد | حصريا | #القليوبية | شرطة طوخ تحرر محضر آداب عامة ضد نائب حزب النور"علي ونيس".. و النائب يرد: الفتاة إبنة شقيقتى وكانت فى حالة إعياء.. وبعد مشادات مع ضابط الشرطة إتهمنى بالفعل الفاضح

تصوير و متابعة : محمد الزيات

حررت الأجهزة الأمنية بمديرية أمن القليوبية، محضراً ضد أحد نواب مجلس الشعب يدعى على ونيس عن حزب النور، بتمهة ارتكاب فعل فاضح فى الطريق العام، فتم تحرير محضر بالواقعة يحمل رقم 5794 ...إدارى طوخ.

ينص المحضر على أنه تم ضبط شخص داخل السيارة رقم 5412 ق ى ر ملاكى بداخلها شخص وفتاة، وأفاد بأنه عضو مجلس شعب، حيث ورد بالمحضر أنه كان فى وضع مخل بالآداب بالطريق العام.

انتقل إلى المكان كل من المقدم عماد حمدى رئيس مباحث طوخ واللواء عاطف المرصافى والمقدم حازم عادل رئيس مباحث الطرق.

وتعود تفاصيل الواقعة كما ورد بمحضر الشرطة أنه أثناء تفقد ضباط مباحث قسم شرطة طوخ، الحالة الأمنية بطريق مصر ـ إسكندرية الزراعى، وأثناء ذلك لاحظت القوات توقف سيارة على جانب الطريق، تحمل رقم "ق.ى.ه.5412" مصر، ماركة هيونداى ماتريكس، فتوجهوا لفحصها، وتبين أن بداخلها شخص وفتاة فى وضع مخل بالآداب، فتم ضبطهما واقتيادهما لقسم طوخ لاتخاذ اللازم تجاههما.

وكشف المحضر، أنه بفحص هوية الشخصين تبين أنه على ونيس (48 سنة)، عضو مجلس الشعب ونائب عن حزب النور، وأن الفتاه مقيمة بطوخ (طالبة جامعية)، فتم تحرير محضر بالواقعة حمل رقم 5794 إدارى قسم طوخ.

من جانبه أكد النائب أن الفتاة التى كانت بصحبته بالسيارة هى ابنة شقيقته، وشعرت بحالة إعياء شديد فتوقف أمام مول تجارى على طريق مصر إسكندرية الزراعى، حيث قام بشراء مياه وبعض العصائر ثم عاد للسيارة، وقام بكشف النقاب عنها وغسل وجهها بالماء، حيث فوجئ بسيارة الشرطة تطالبه بالكشف عن هويته واتهامه بالعمل الفاضح.

وتابع النائب موضحا أنه حدثت مشادات بينه وبين ضباط وأمين الشرطة مما استدعاهم إلى اصطحابه إلى مركز شرطة طوخ وتحرير محضر باتهامه بالفعل الفاضح.مشاهدة المزيد
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يونيو 2012)

*خالها يعنى ؟؟؟*
*بس الناس اللى شافته فى الشارع مش تعرف انه خالها*
*أسمه فعل فاضح فى الطريق العام والا لأ ؟؟؟*
*ههههههههه*
*سهل أثبات انها بنت أخته ...بسيطة يعنى ..جيت فى جمل يا عم الحاج*
*غرامة ان شاء الله ..وتعدى ( دة لو هى بنت أختك ) *


----------



## grges monir (8 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *خالها يعنى ؟؟؟*
> *بس الناس اللى شافته فى الشارع مش تعرف انه خالها*
> *أسمه فعل فاضح فى الطريق العام والا لأ ؟؟؟*
> *ههههههههه*
> ...


هههه فيلم عبقرى لعادل امام بصراحة
يصور واقع كان وحاضرا يحدث


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يونيو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> هههه فيلم عبقرى لعادل امام بصراحة
> يصور واقع كان وحاضرا يحدث


*ماهو عشان كدة عايزين يحبسوه ....*


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يونيو 2012)

> مع وائل الابراشى فى اتصال بشيخ منهم
> 
> قاله دى بنت اخته
> 
> ...




[YOUTUBE]gCX_CfVnkys&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## fredyyy (8 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *جيت فى جمل يا عم الحاج*
> *غرامة ان شاء الله ..وتعدى ( دة لو هى بنت أختك ) *




*ولو مش بنت أخته *

*العقوبة إيه ؟ ... مجرد إستفسار *

.


----------



## يوليوس44 (8 يونيو 2012)

* الراجل بيقول كانت بنت اختة  والبنت فى التسجيل تقول كان هيتزوجنى   . طيب ازاى يا شيخ واحد بيعمل عملية تجميل  ويتهم الشعب بالسرقة والتانى يقول بنت اختة والبنت تقول كان هيتزوجنى  يعنى بيكدب بردو   الكدب ليس له رجلين يا يااستاذ . كليتون  اتعاقب علشان الكدب  فهل ستعاقب على الكدب  ولا لالالا بردو*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 يونيو 2012)

*طيب انا عايز اعرف يعني
هو لو بنت اختو فبيس ؟ اشطة يعني عادي ، يتقفشوا ف وضع مٌخل ؟
*


----------



## geegoo (8 يونيو 2012)

مش عارف ايه اللي فكرني بالبنت بتاعة التحرير اللي اتسحلت و اتعرت
يمكن عشان هما أكتر ناس نهشوا في لحمها 
احنا امتي هنخرج من الهم ده ؟؟


----------



## BITAR (9 يونيو 2012)

*القليوبية – حسن عفيفى ومحمد قاسم *
*استمع محمد يوسف، وكيل نيابة طوخ برئاسة أيمن عمران، تحت إشراف المستشار محمد حمزة، المحامى العام لنيابات شمال القليوبية، مساء أمس، إلى أقوال قوة الضبط من أفراد الشرطة، فى واقعة ضبط النائب على ونيس عضو مجلس الشعب السلفى وبصحبته فتاة فى وضع مخل بالآداب داخل سيارته، بالطريق الزراعى السريع.*
*وبدأت النيابة تحقيقاتها بالاستماع إلى أقوال أمين الشرطة ماهر محمد نصر، من أفراد قوة الطرق والمنافذ، الذى قال إن أفراد القوة شاهدوا مساء الخميس، سيارة هيوانداى ماتريكس، متوقفة فى منطقة مظلمة، وعندما ذهبوا لاستطلاع الأمر فوجئوا برجل وامرأة فى وضع مخل، وعندما اقتربوا منهما وجدوه رجلاً بلحية وبصحبته فتاة، وباستطلاع الأمر تبين أنه الشيخ على ونيس عضو مجلس الشعب وبرفقته فتاة، فطلبنا منهما النزول من السيارة، إلا أن عضو مجلس الشعب رفض، وعندما كررنا الطلب مرة ثانية ثار النائب، وقام بالتعدى علىَّ باللفظ. *
*فيما قال مهدى عبد الغفار، أمين الشرطة الثانى من أفراد القوة، فى أقواله، بعدما تأكدنا من شخصية النائب، قام بتهديدنا بأنه نائب برلمانئ، فيما قالت الفتاة إنها خطيبة النائب وأنهما سيتزوجان قريباً.*
*ومن المقرر أن تواصل النيابة تحقيقاتها اليوم مع الضابط أحمد بهاء قائد القوة وباقى أفراد القوة لسماع أقوالهم حول الواقعة.*
*أكد محمد يوسف، وكيل نيابة طوخ، الذى يباشر التحقيق فى قضية اتهام النائب السلفى على ونيس عضو مجلس الشعب عن حزب النور، أن قرار ضبط وإحضار النائب الذى تم استصداره أمس جاء بعدما تم ضبط النائب فى حالة من حالات التلبس والتى لا تلزم قانوناً أن يتم رفع الحصانة عنه قبل التحقيق معه، وفى مثل هذه الحالة يتم مباشرة التحقيق معه كأى شخص عادى، وعلى الشرطة أن تنفذ قرار النيابة العامة بضبطه وإحضاره للتحقيق معه.*
*وكانت أجهزة الأمن بالقليوبية حررت محضرًا حمل رقم 5794 إدارى مركز طوخ لسنة 2012 ضد النائب السلفى على ونيس عن حزب النور، باتهامه بارتكاب فعل فاضح فى الطريق العام بعد أن تم ضبطه مع فتاة تدعى "نسرين.م.أ" (23 سنة) طالبة بكلية تربية نوعية، وقال فى محضر الشرطة إن الفتاة خطيبته وشعرت بحالة إعياء شديد وكان يقوم بغسل وجهها بالماء، بينما تراجع عن أقواله بعد ذلك، وقال إن الفتاة ابنة شقيقته. *
*تفاصيل الواقعة بدأت عندما كان النقيب أحمد بهاء الدين الضابط بإدارة تأمين الطرق والمنافذ يتفقد الحالة الأمنية على الطريق السريع، وأثناء ذلك شاهد سيارة تقف على جانب الطريق تحمل رقم "ق ى هـ5412" مصر ماركة هيونداى ماتريكس، فتوجه مع قوة الشرطة لفحصها، وتبين أن بداخلها شخصًا وفتاة فى وضع مخل بالآداب ـ بحسب رواية النقيب ـ فتم ضبطهما واقتيادهما لقسم شرطة طوخ. *
*ومن ناحية أخرى، قال أحمد صبحى المسؤل الإعلامى لحزب النور السلفى بمحافظة القليوبية لـ"اليوم السابع" حول موقف الحزب من الواقعة، التفاصيل كلها عند نادر بكار المتحدث الرسمى باسم حزب النور، وكان وفد من قيادات حزب النور توجهوا إلى محافظة القليوبية، للوقوف على ملابسات الواقعة. *
*وحصل "اليوم السابع" على مقطع فيديو لـ"الشيخ على ونيس" عضو مجلس الشعب، يروى فيه تفاصيل الواقعة فى أحد المساجد، قائلاً: إن ما تعرض له هو محض افتراء، مشيراً إلى ما حدث هو أنه أثناء عودته من مدينة بنها هو وبنت شقيقته تعرضت الفتاة لحالة إعياء ووقف على جانب الطريق لإسعافها وأثناء ذلك قامت قوت الشرطة بطرق باب السيارة بشدة وحدثت مشادات مع أحد أفراد القوة، وقامت القوة بالاتصال بالقيادات وانتظرت فى موقع الحادث.*
*يذكر أن عدداً كبيراً من المنتمين للتيار السلفى خرجوا فى مسيرة أمس الجمعة، لدعم الشيخ على ونيس*​[YOUTUBE]nuD3Yc94bb0&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Coptic Man (9 يونيو 2012)

*لماذا دائما الخروج عن سياق الموضوع وتحويله الي حرب شخصية واتهامات متبادلة *

*رجاء احترام سياسية المنتدي واحترام بعضنا البعض اكثر من ذلك *

*الاخ كيرلس لقد اخطئت في حق بنت الاكرمين بالتلميح وتم اعطائك انذار بذلك*

*الاخت بنت الاكرمين اتمني تتقبلي اسفي لهذه الاساءة *

*الاخ نصر 29 ليست لك ناقة ولا جمل ولكنك تدخل تدافع وتسب بعنجهية لاداعي لها وتريد الطرد فتم طردك لمدة اسبوع من المنتدي *

*رجاء محبة لانريد الخروج عن سياق الموضوع لئلا يتم غلقة*

*سلام المسيح*


----------



## BITAR (9 يونيو 2012)

*النائب السلفي كان قد اتخذ من ورقة التوت رمزاً في انتخابات الشعب
 وقد سقطت هذه الورقة*​*كدت القوي السياسية بالقليوبية ان ضبط الشيخ السلفي "علي ونيس" مع فتاة في وضع مخل بالآداب علي طريق مصر- الإسكندرية الزراعي وقبله فضيحة النائب السابق أنور البلكيمي وادعاءه كذباً بتعرضه للضرب والسرقة رغم أنه كان قد قام بعملية تجميل في أنفه أعاد إلي أذهاننا فضيحة الرئيس الأمريكي بيل كلينتون مع المتدربة بالبيت الأبيض مونيكا لوينسكي حيث كذب علي الرأي العام الأمريكي في حديثه عن هذه العلاقة.
طالبوا بعد قرار النائب العام بضبط واحضار علي ونيس والفتاة التي كانت برفقته داخل سيارته بألا ينخدع الناس في المظاهر وألا يربطوا هذه الواقعة المخزية للشيخ السلفي بالإسلام.
وأوضح مصدر قضائي مسئول أن ضبط عضو مجلس الشعب المذكور والفتاة في حالة تلبس يخول للنيابة العامة سلطة اتخاذ كافة إجراءات التحقيق بما فيها الضبط والاحضار والاستجواب دونما اللجوء لاتخاذ إجراءات رفع الحصانة البرلمانية.
علمت "المساء" من مصادر قريبة من النائب بأنه علي استعداد لدفع مليون جنيه في سبيل تسوية المحضر بشكل لا يسمح برفع الحصانة عنه أو تقديمه للمحاكمة.
كانت "المساء" قد نشرت خبر ضبط أفراد شرطة النجدة النائب في وضع مخل أمس الجمعة.
ومن المفارقات ان هذا النائب السلفي كان قد اتخذ من ورقة التوت رمزاً في انتخابات الشعب وقد سقطت هذه الورقة.
نظم المئات من أنصار الشيخ علي ونيس النائب عن حزب الأصالة مسيرة احتجاجية تجوب شوارع بنها والمدن المجاورة بكفر شكر وطوخ مسقط رأسه يستنكرون ما نشرته أغلبية الصحف عن فضيحة الطريق الزراعي وضبطه مع الفتاة "ن. م" في وضع مخل وأثناء المسيرة الحاشدة التي شارك فيها أعضاء التيارات الاسلامية عدا حزب الحرية والعدالة علت أصوات الأنصار ببراءة النائب مؤكدين أنها مكيدة مدبرة من وزارة الداخلية لتغيير رأي الناخبين وزعزعة ثقتهم في الدكتور محمد مرسي مرشح الرئاسة.
رفضت القوي السياسية ربط الحادث بانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية.. يقول صلاح حسن من حركة 6 ابريل أتمني ألا نلقي كل العيوب علي عاتق الانتخابات فليس هناك أي علاقة بين تورط نائب بمجلس الشعب ومرشح للرئاسة خاصة ان هذا النائب ينتمي للتيار السلفي والدكتور مرسي ينتمي لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين.
وتري عفاف ندا من أنصار النائب السلفي ان ما حدث وان كان حقيقة فلا يجوز التشهير بالرجل وعلينا ان نتأكد من حدوث الواقعة من عدمه وإذا حدث هذا فعلاً فسوف نجبره علي الانسحاب من المجلس الموقر فوراً وفي حالة وجود العكس سنتخذ كافة الإجراءات القانونية لمحاسبة من دبر وخطط لذلك.
يقول علي إسماعيل أحد أنصار النائب السلفي إن الواقعة مخطط لها بحرفية تشبه ترتيبات جهاز أمن الدولة خاصة مع اقتراب انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية وهي محاولة لضرب التيارات الدينية لتشويه صورتها في الشارع المصري.
يؤكد صالح دياب أن ما حدث يعتبر فضيحة اجتماعية قبل ان تكون أخلاقية تذكرنا بفضيحة الرئيس الأمريكي بيل كلينتون والتي أطاحت به من البيت الأبيض ويبدو أن الصورة المختبئة لرجال الدين في البرلمان ستنكشف بداية من البلكيمي ونهاية بالنائب ونيس.
وقال محمد النجار أمين حزب مصر القومي بالقليوبية إنها فضيحة بكل المقاييس ويجب أن يحاسب حساباً شديداً لأنهم زعموا أنهم حماة العقيدة ولكنهم يسيئون إليها.
وقال طه حسين محمد علي رئيس شعبة البقالة بالغرفة التجارية بالقليوبية إن هذه الواقعة تسيء للدين الإسلامي خاصة أنها صادرة من شخص يفترض فيه أنه قدوة ومثل في الأخلاق الرفيعة لا الوضيعة.
وقال المستشار عبدالحكيم شداد أمين حزب الاتحاد المصري العربي لقد سقط القناع الزائف وظهروا بوجوههم الحقيقية والتي تتعارض مع المبادئ التي قدموا بها أنفسهم للشعب المصري.
وقال عبدالهادي حسب النبي مدير مركز شباب بطوخ إن أهالي قرية أجهور الكبري التي ينتمي إليها النائب حزنت حزناً شديداً بعدما تأكد لها صحة الواقعة والفضيحة.
وكان النائب المتهم قد ذكر في موقعه علي شبكة الإنترنت ان الفتاة التي كانت معه بالسيارة هي ابنة شقيقته.
قال أشرف ثابت وكيل مجلس الشعب في تصريحات لـ "مصطفي بكري" بقناة "الحياة" إن النائب ونيس سوف يتقدم ببلاغ ضد الضباط وأمناء الشرطة الذين حرروا ضده المحضر.*


----------



## V mary (9 يونيو 2012)

*هو كل واحد يعمل غلط ويتقبض علية هيقدم بلاغ في الشرطة اللي مسكتة وازي تمسكة ؟؟؟؟؟؟دي حاجة تجنن ​*


----------



## BITAR (9 يونيو 2012)

*
بعد الفضيحة ليلا.. قاد الدكتور النائب الشيخ علي ونيس مسيرة حاشدة للقوي السلفية نهارا عقب صلاة الجمعة طافت شوارع العاصمة انطلقت من ميدان الإشارة حتي التقت عند مسيرة أخري قادمة من مسجد ناصر بوسط العاصمة. 
ردد النائب والمشاركون في المسيرة العديد من الهتافات التي تنادي بالقصاص من القتلة كما رددوا يسقط.. يسقط.. كل مبارك.. ويالا يا مصري.. انزل من دارك.. احنا لسه في عهد مبارك.. 
التف النائب حول مجموعة كبيرة من أنصاره في المسيرة للظهور أمام الرأي العام وبشكل طبيعي.. وكأن شيئا لم يحدث.. وأكد بالتعليق قائلا.. إن الواقعة غير صحيحة بالمرة.. وهدفها تشويه الصورة والنيل من القوي الإسلامية بهدف إثارة الرأي العام وأكد أن الواقعة لا يتقبلها أي عاقل. 
أوضح أننا نعمل من أجل الوطن ونزولنا اليومي في هذه المسيرة لاستكمال الكفاح ونجاح الثورة والحفاظ علي حق الشهداء. ​*


----------



## BITAR (9 يونيو 2012)

*رجال القانون: حصانة علي ونيس سقطت بتحرير محضر الشرطة*​*محمود نفادي​**فجرت قضية النائب السلفي علي ونيس المتهم في قضية أخلاقية بدائرته طوخ بالقليوبية من جديد قضية الحصانة البرلمانية ومدي امتدادها لحماية النائب سواء داخل المجلس أو خارجه.. فرغم أنه مسئولا بمجلس الشعب أكد عدم تلقي المجلس أي مطالبات من النيابة بشأن هذه الواقعة لرفع الحصانة البرلمانية عن النائب للتحقيق معه حتي الآن. 
إلا أن نفس المسئول طرح سؤالا حول مدي قانونية قيام أجهزة الأمن بإخلاء سبيله وعدم إحالته للنيابة للتحقيق معه متلبسا بالواقعة لأن الحصانة تسقط في حالة التلبس. 
استشهد المسئول البرلماني بالمادة "45" من الإعلان الدستوري والتي تنص علي أنه لا يجوز في غير حالة التلبس بالجريمة اتخاذ أية إجراءات جنائية ضد أحد أعضاء مجلس الشعب والشوري إلا بإذن سابق من المجلس وهذا ما أكده صبحي صالح وكيل اللجنة التشريعية مشيرا إلي أن حالات التلبس لا تتطلب إذنا من المجلس بشرط عدم وجود أي كيدية ضد العضو. 
وفي تفسير حالة التلبس تشير مضابط مجلس الشعب إلي وقوع حالات بشأن حالة التلبس حتي لو قام العضو المتهم بترك مكان الجريمة وهو ما حدث قبل ذلك أثناء التظاهر تضامنا مع العراق وتم القبض علي النائب حمدين صباحي دون إذن المجلس وأيضا أثناء أحداث حزب الوفد وحريق المقر في الصراع بين محمود أباظة ونعمان جمعة حيث تم القبض علي النائب الوفدي السابق أحمد ناصر. 
وطبقا لما حدث مع النائب علي ونيس فيقول محمد نوح المحامي بالنقض إن تحرير محضر ضده في قسم الشرطة يمثل حالة تلبس ويجوز استدعاؤه وصدور أمر ضبط وإحضار دون إذن من المجلس لأن شروط حالة التلبس توافرت لجهة الضبط القضائي ​*


----------



## BITAR (9 يونيو 2012)

*الشهود
للنيابة
شاهدنا النائب في أحضان الفتاة 
قال إنها خطيبته.. ثم تراجع وقال قريبته!*​*استمعت نيابة طوخ لأقوال خمسة من أفراد قوة كمين الشرطة المشارك في واقعة ضبط النائب.. أكد أفراد الشرطة باعتبارهم شهوداً للواقعة.. أنهم شاهدو النائب وهو في أحضان الفتاة بالمقعد الخلفي للسيارة. 
أضافوا.. أنه قال لهم في البداية إنها خطيبته ولم يفصح لنا علي شخصيته ثم عاد وأكد أنها قريبته لكننا أصررنا علي عمل محضر واصطحابه إلي مديرية الأمن.. وهنا كشف لنا عن أنه نائب في البرلمان وأجري بعض الاتصالات ببعض القيادات للانصرف من مكان الواقعة والضبط مباشرة دون تحرير أي محاضر. 
أشاروا.. في التحقيقات التي باشرها فريق من النيابة أنهم كانوا مكلفين بمتابعة الحالة الأمنية والمرورية علي الطريق الزراعي السريع. عن طريق الدورية الراكبة لضبط الخارجين علي القانون.. وأثناء المرور شاهدنا السيارة الملاكي تقف في منطقة مظلمة علي جانب الطريق وعند اقترابنا وجدنا أحد الأشخاص في أحضان فتاة.. ولم نكن نعرف أنه نائب أو غير نائب. 
نفي أفراد الكمين حدوث أي مشادات مع النائب بعد الكشف عن هويته مؤكدين أنهم أصروا علي اصطحابه لمبني مديرية الأمن وتحرير محضر بالواقعة. 
أتهم أمناء الشرطة أمام النيابة النائب بمحاولة التعدي عليه أثناء واقعة الضبط.. مؤكدا له أنه نائبا في البرلمان وهو الأمر الذي أثار حفيظة باقي زملائه. 
علمت "الجمهورية" أن من بين الاحراز "2 سي دي" يحتويان علي مجموعة لقطات للنائب وهو يطلب من رجال المباحث عدم تحرير محضر بالواقعة. 
كما تبين من التحريات الأولية أن الفتاة طالبة بكلية التربية النوعية ببنها وأنها ليست قريبته كما يزعم.. بل إنه قام بتوصيلها إلي مكان إقامتها بإحدي قري طوخ عقب انصرافه من مبني مديرية الأمن. ​*


----------



## BITAR (9 يونيو 2012)

*عبدالمجيد محمود يأمر بضبط وإحضار النائب السلفي "ونيس".. بعد واقعة الطريق​**تابع التحقيقات:*​*عبدالنبي الشحات​**بدأت نيابة طوخ التحقيقات في واقعة اتهام النائب السلفي د.علي ونيس بالتواجد مع إحدي الفتيات داخل سيارته في وضع مخل بالآداب ليلا علي الطريق الزراعي السريع.. بين مدينتي طوخ وبنها بمنطقة مظلمة! 
تسلمت النيابة المحضر الإداري رقم 5794 لسنة 2012 والذي يتضمن ظروف وملابسات الواقعة التي أثارت الشارع القليوبي.. وأحدثت ضجة كبيرة بين سائر النواب. 
تقرر إخطار النائب العام المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود.. ليقوم بدوره بإخطار د.سعد الكتاتني رئيس مجلس الشعب لرفع الحصانة عنه وسماع أقواله.. حيث تم صرف النائب والفتاة من مقر مديرية أمن القليوبية وتحرير المحضر.. دون سؤاله. 
بداية الواقعة.. بدأت عندما اشتبه الضابط أحمد بهاء من قوة مباحث الطرق ومعه باقي أفراد الكمين في السيارة رقم 5412. ق.ي.ر لبني اللون.. وهي تقف في منطقة مظلمة علي جانب الطريق السريع وبالتحديد علي بعد 100 متر من مول العابد التجاري الشهير.. وعندما اقترب الضابط وأفراد الكمين من السيارة الملاكي.. شاهد أحد الأشخاص مع إحدي الفتيات في وضع "مخل" علي المقعد الخلفي للسيارة. 
كانت المفاجأة لأفراد قوة الكمين عندما اكتشفوا أن الشخص الموجود داخل السيارة هو النائب السلفي د.علي ونيس وتبين أن الفتاة تدعي ن.م. 18 سنة وبعد مناقشة دامت أكثر من ثلث ساعة تم اصطحاب النائب والفتاة إلي مقر مبني مديرية أمن القليوبية. ولم يتم اتخاذ أي إجراء أو تحرير محضر بظروف وملابسات الواقعة إلا بعد 4 ساعات كاملة بعد مشاورات ومكالمات بين كبار قيادات مديرية الأمن وبعض المسئولين خاصة في ظل انتفاضة أفراد أمن الكمين الذين أصروا علي تحرير المحضر مهما كان اسم الشخص أو مكانته. وهددوا بالاعتصام لو حلت المشكلة بشكل ودي.. كما أشيع في البداية لكن اللواء أحمد سالم جاد مدير أمن القليوبية سيطر علي الموقف بهدوء شديد خاصة. بعد أن ملأ الخبر أرجاء المحافظة وباتت القضية حديث النواب والشارع السياسي.. بالأقاليم. وبالفعل قام الضابط بتحرير مذكرة كشف فيها عن أن الفتاة كانت في وضع مخل بصحبة النائب وفي الكرسي الخلفي وأيده أفراد الكمين الذين شاهدوا واقعة الضبط.. وتم صرف النائب والفتاة من المديرية. لأنه لا يجوز سؤاله في محضر رسمي إلا بعد رفع الحصانة عنه. 
النائب قال بشكل غير رسمي.. إن الفتاة التي كانت بصحبته في السيارة هي ابنة شقيقتي.. وأنه توقف بشكل عادي علي الطريق الزراعي عند مول العابد التجاري بسبب إصابتها بحالة إعياء وأثناء محاولة إفاقتها.. فوجئت بالضابط.. ومن معه. ولم يكن معي إثبات الشخصية واخبرتهم بأنها ابنة شقيقتي إلا وتم الاتصال بقيادات الأمن وطلبوا مني الانصراف لكنني فوجئت أنهم حرروا لي محضرا بالواقعة. 
قال النائب في تصريحات ل "الجمهورية".. إن الواقعة مفبركة. جملة وتفصيلا. أضاف أنه ليس غريبا ولا مستبعدا. ولا جديدا محاولة التشهير بي والنيل مني فلقد سبق التقول علي أثناء الانتخابات وخاض في عرضي من خاض وضعوا علي لساني كثيرا من الكلام الذي لم أقله ونسبوا إلي مالم أفعله. وأشار النائب إلي أنه مستهدف من قبل المغضبين ذوي النفوس المريضة واليوم أجد نفسي أمام افتراءات يعلم الله انني بريء منها. وأشار النائب مؤكدا أن الواقعة غير صحيحة. وأهيب بكل صاحب عقل وبكل ضمير. أن يحفظ لسانه ويدافع عن عرض أخيه علي ونيس. 
وبرر النائب.. كشف النقاب عن ابنة شقيقته أنه اشتري زجاجة مياه من المول التجاري وعاد بالسيارة مرة أخري.. وأراد غسيل وجهها بالماء. لكنه فوجئ. بأفراد الشرطة تطالبه بالكشف عن هويته.. واتهامه بواقعة غير سليمة بالمرة. بعد مشادة مع أفراد الكمين.. 
يذكر أن لم يتم إثبات أي أقوال للنائب.. رسميا لكنه نفي الواقعة جملة وتفصيلا.. مشيرا إلي أنه من غير معقول أن يرتكب ذلك وفي الطريق العام. 
العجيب والغريب 
الغريب ووفقا لما ذكره شهود الواقعة من أفراد الكمين أن الفتاة كانت ترتدي "النقاب" وهي في طريقها لمديرية الأمن.. بينما الوضع كان مختلفا في السيارة علي حد قولهم.. ويتولي فريق من البحث الجنائي الكشف عن الفتاة لمعرفة سلوكها.. وظروفها.. خاصة أن النيابة سوف تطلب رسميا تحريات المباحث خاصة أن النيابة سوف تطلب رسميا تحريات المباحث حول ظروف وملابسات الواقعة وذلك بعد سماع أقوال الضابط وأفراد أمن الكمين رسميا.. اليوم.. في الوقت الذي رفضت فيه كل قيادات الأمن التعليق علي الواقعة مؤكدين أننا تعاملنا معها بشكل قانوني مشيرين إلي أن واقعة "التلبس" من عدمها سوف تكشفها التحقيقات والتحريات السرية!! 
الشيخ ونيس 
يذكر أن النائب علي ونيس هو ابن قرية أجهور الكبري مركز طوخ واحد الدعاة والأئمة المشهورين.. ورئيس مجلس إدارة الجمعية الشرعية بقريته.. ومتزوج من سيدتين وله العديد من المشروعات الخدمية والخيرية في المنطقة من خلال الجمعية.. خاض جولة الانتخابات كمرشح فردي.. وممثلا للتيار السلفي في دائرة ضمت مراكز طوخ وبنها وكفر شكر وحصل علي أكثر من 120 ألف صوت متفوقا علي سائر منافسيه الذين تجاوزا ال 35 مرشحا علي مستوي الدائرة!! ​*http://www.algomhuria.net.eg/algomhuria/today/fpage/detail06.asp​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يونيو 2012)

fredyyy قال:


> *ولو مش بنت أخته *
> 
> *العقوبة إيه ؟ ... مجرد إستفسار *
> 
> .


*أى فعل فاضح يُعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد عن سنة ( جنحة ) وغرامة ثلاثمائة جنيهاً *
*أى فعل مع ( أمرأة ) مخلاً بالحياء ولو فى غير علانية - مثال صاحبنا اللى أتمسك فى العربية* 
*وأحياناً لو ثبت علاقة شرعية بين الرجل والمرأة أو علاقة قرابة يكتفى القاضى بالغرامة* 
*وهذا يتوقف على حسب نوع العلاقة والفعل وتقدير القاضى لها*


----------



## النهيسى (9 يونيو 2012)

*اتهام نائب سلفي بفعل فاضح بالطريق العام*

*اتهام نائب سلفي بفعل فاضح بالطريق العام*



 









      نفى  عضو بمجلس الشعب المصري، عن حزب النور السلفي، علي ونيس، اليوم، صحة ما  ورد بمحضر للشرطة حول اتهامه بـ«ارتكاب فعل فاضح في الطريق العام».
 وقال «ونيس»، على صفحته بموقع التواصل الاجتماعي «فيس بوك» أمس: «إنه  ليس بغريب محاولة التشهير بي والنيل مني، وأنه قد سبق التقول علي خلال  انتخابات مجلس الشعب»، داعيا الجميع إلى الكف عما سماه «الخوض في عرضه».  واختتم رسالته بالآية القرآنية: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا إن جاءكم فاسق بنبأ  فتبينوا أن تصيبوا قوما بجهالة فتصبحوا على ما فعلتم نادمين).
 ونفت زوجة النائب ونيس (التي طلبت عدم ذكر اسمها) صحة ما تردد، وقالت في  اتصال هاتفي مع «الشرق الأوسط» إنها «مجرد شائعات غير أخلاقية للتشهير  بالشيخ»، وقالت: «عندما سمعت الخبر لم أصدقه لمعرفتي بالشيخ جيدا، خاصة  أنني أعلم أنه خرج مع ابنة شقيقته لإحضار هدية لها بمناسبة قرب موعد  زواجها». (شرطة طوخ تحرر محضر آداب عامة ضد عضو بحزب النور)
 ولم تستبعد زوجة ونيس - الذي أغلق هواتفه الجوالة - أن يكون هناك شخص  وراء التشهير بزوجها، قائلة: «لا أستبعد ذلك.. لأن هناك حربا شرسة هذه  الأيام على الإسلام والنواب الإسلاميين في البرلمان».
 وكانت تحريات السلطات المحلية بقيادة اللواء محمد القصيري، مدير المباحث  الجنائية، توصلت إلى أنه أثناء قيام قوة أمنية من إدارة الطرق والمنافذ،  وسيارة النجدة، بمتابعة الحالة الأمنية على الطريق الزراعي السريع، اشتبهت  في سيارة تقف بجوار الطريق مغلقة الأنوار، بالقرب من مدينة طوخ، وبالاقتراب  منهما تبين وجود رجل وفتاة في وضع مخل بالآداب، وبالتحقيق عن شخصيتهما  تبين أن الشخص عضو مجلس شعب عن حزب النور (السلفي)، وأن الفتاة تدعى (ن. م)  طالبة بكلية التربية النوعية، وبسؤاله أكد أن الفتاة خطيبته.
 وقال مصدر أمني إنه «تم تحرير محضر بالواقعة رقم 5794 (إداري طوخ)، وتم  التحفظ على الفتاة، وإرسال خطاب للمستشار عبد المجيد محمود، النائب العام  المصري، لرفع الحصانة عن العضو للتحقيق معه». (النائب على ونيس ينفى اتهامه بارتكاب فعل فاضح)
 وكانت صحف مصرية ذكرت، عبر صفحاتها الإلكترونية، أن دورية أمنيِّة  بإدارة الطرق والمنافذ بمديرية أمن محافظة القليوبية (شمال القاهرة)،  تمكَّنت من ضبط النائب السلفي بصحبة فتاة (19 عاما)، في وضع مخل بالآداب  العامة داخل سيارته على الطريق الزراعي السريع بمدينة طوخ بدائرة محافظة  القليوبية.
 وأشارت الصحف إلى أن النيابة العامة باشرت صباح أمس، التحقيق مع النائب،  وحُرِّر المحضر رقم «5794 لسنة 2012 إداري طوخ»، قبل أن يتم صرف النائب من  مقر نيابة مدينة طوخ، بعد محاولات واتصالات مكثفة إلى حين مخاطبة المجلس  للموافقة على التحقيق معه، نظرا للحصانة البرلمانية التي يتمتع بها.
 وكانت صحف وفضائيات مصرية وعربية تناولت على مدى الأشهر القليلة  الفائتة، بالانتقاد واللوم تصرفات عدد من نواب التيار الإسلامي السلفي  أشهرهم النائب أنور البلكيمي الذي ادعى أن مسلحين مجهولين قاموا بضربه على  وجهه واستولوا على مبلغ 100 ألف جنيه (نحو 16 ألف دولار)، من سيارته، فيما  الحقيقة، التي اعترف هو بها لاحقا، أنه خضع لعملية جراحية لتصغير أنفه. (الأطباء للنيابة: البلكيمي كذاب.. والنائب يرد: أجريت جراحة بالأنف وبعدها اتسرقت)



​


----------



## النهيسى (9 يونيو 2012)

*محتويات ذات صلة*




مقالة: نيابة طوخ تأمر بضبط وإحضار النائب السلفى المتهم بارتكاب فعل فاضح_اليوم السابع - منذ 18 ساعةً_
مقالة:  بالفيديو.. النائب السلفى على ونيس يروى حقيقة "الفعل الفاضح".. ونيابة  طوخ تستمع لأقوال قوة الضبط.. وغموض حول موقف حزب النور من "الواقعة"_اليوم السابع - منذ 10 ساعات_


​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يونيو 2012)

*النيابة تأمر بضبط وإحضار نائب لاتهامه بفعل فاضح*
*المصرى اليوم / كتب / سامى عبد الراضى *
*أمرت نيابة طوخ بضبط وإحضار عضو مجلس الشعب عن حزب الأصالة السلفى على ونيس، لاتهامه بالقيام بفعل فاضح فى الطريق العام مساء أمس الأول، وقالت مصادر قضائية مطلعة لـ«المصرى اليوم» إن الأمر لا يستوجب رفع الحصانة عن النائب، أو مخاطبة البرلمان عن طريق وزير العدل. وأوضحت المصادر أن عملية ضبط النائب «متلبساً» لا تتطلب رفع الحصانة عنه.*
* وأوضحت المصادر أن المستشار محمد حمزة، المحامى العام لنيابات شمال بنها، أخطر اللواء أحمد سالم، مدير أمن القليوبية، بضبط وإحضار المتهم لتنفيذ القرار خلال ساعات وبدء التحقيق معه فى الاتهامات الموجهة إليه. ومن المقرر استدعاء الفتاة التى كانت فى سيارة النائب لاستجوابها.*

*طالما فيها أمر ضبط وأحضار - يبقى فيها حبس أو كفالة *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 يونيو 2012)

*صورة من ضبط واحضار نائب الفعل الفاضح*

*ليوم السابع | صورة من ضبط واحضار نائب الفعل الفاضح

*
*





**

*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 يونيو 2012)

*حصريا ننشر اقوال افراد الكمين الذي القي القبض علي الشيخ علي ونيس مع فتاة في وضع مخل للاداب بالطريق الزراعي

 *​*

حصريا ننشر اقوال افراد الكمين الذي القي القبض علي الشيخ علي ونيس مع فتاة في وضع مخل للاداب










بدأت النيابة تحقيقاتها بالاستماع إلى أقوال أمين الشرطة ماهر محمد نصر، من أفراد قوة الطرق والمنافذ، الذى قال إن أفراد القوة شاهدوا مساء الخميس، سيارة هيوانداى ماتريكس، متوقفة فى منطقة مظلمة، وعندما ذهبوا لاستطلاع الأمر فوجئوا برجل وامرأة فى وضع مخل، وعندما اقتربوا منهما وجدوه رجلاً بلحية وبصحبته فتاة، وباستطلاع الأمر تبين أنه الشيخ على ونيس عضو مجلس الشعب وبرفقته فتاة، فطلبنا منهما النزول من السيارة، إلا أن عضو مجلس الشعب رفض، وعندما كررنا الطلب مرة ثانية ثار النائب، وقام بالتعدى علىَّ باللفظ. 

فيما قال مهدى عبد الغفار، أمين الشرطة الثانى من أفراد القوة، فى أقواله، بعدما تأكدنا من شخصية النائب، قام بتهديدنا بأنه نائب برلمانئ، فيما قالت الفتاة إنها خطيبة النائب وأنهما سيتزوجان قريباً.

ومن المقرر أن تواصل النيابة تحقيقاتها اليوم مع الضابط أحمد بهاء قائد القوة وباقى أفراد القوة لسماع أقوالهم حول الواقعة.

أكد محمد يوسف، وكيل نيابة طوخ، الذى يباشر التحقيق فى قضية اتهام النائب السلفى على ونيس عضو مجلس الشعب عن حزب النور، أن قرار ضبط وإحضار النائب الذى تم استصداره أمس جاء بعدما تم ضبط النائب فى حالة من حالات التلبس والتى لا تلزم قانوناً أن يتم رفع الحصانة عنه قبل التحقيق معه، وفى مثل هذه الحالة يتم مباشرة التحقيق معه كأى شخص عادى، وعلى الشرطة أن تنفذ قرار النيابة العامة بضبطه وإحضاره للتحقيق معه.

وكانت أجهزة الأمن بالقليوبية حررت محضرًا حمل رقم 5794 إدارى مركز طوخ لسنة 2012 ضد النائب السلفى على ونيس عن حزب النور، باتهامه بارتكاب فعل فاضح فى الطريق العام بعد أن تم ضبطه مع فتاة تدعى "نسرين.م.أ" (23 سنة) طالبة بكلية تربية نوعية، وقال فى محضر الشرطة إن الفتاة خطيبته وشعرت بحالة إعياء شديد وكان يقوم بغسل وجهها بالماء، بينما تراجع عن أقواله بعد ذلك، وقال إن الفتاة ابنة شقيقته. 




تفاصيل الواقعة بدأت عندما كان النقيب أحمد بهاء الدين الضابط بإدارة تأمين الطرق والمنافذ يتفقد الحالة الأمنية على الطريق السريع، وأثناء ذلك شاهد سيارة تقف على جانب الطريق تحمل رقم "ق ى هـ5412" مصر ماركة هيونداى ماتريكس، فتوجه مع قوة الشرطة لفحصها، وتبين أن بداخلها شخصًا وفتاة فى وضع مخل بالآداب ـ بحسب رواية النقيب ـ فتم ضبطهما واقتيادهما لقسم شرطة طوخ. 

ومن ناحية أخرى، قال أحمد صبحى المسؤل الإعلامى لحزب النور السلفى بمحافظة القليوبية حول موقف الحزب من الواقعة، التفاصيل كلها عند نادر بكار المتحدث الرسمى باسم حزب النور، وكان وفد من قيادات حزب النور توجهوا إلى محافظة القليوبية، للوقوف على ملابسات الواقعة. *​*
 جوجل اخبار ​*


----------



## Critic (9 يونيو 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> انتم تخوضون في اعراض الناس بدون وجه حق واللي جاب الخبر مجابوش من اليوم السابع علشان مذكور فيه انها بنت اخته ولسة التحقيق مستمر ولم يثبت ان فضيلته قام بهذا الفعل المنكر ومتهايألي اللي عايز يعمل كده مش هيعملوا في سيارة في مدينة امام مول وفيه ناس كتير ممكن تشوفه ويشوه سمعته وسمعة عيلته ويدي فرصة لتشوية الإسلام على الأقل صوريا متهايألي اقل مافيها يشوفله شقة يستر نفسه فيها مش يفضح نفسه على الملأ


طلعت بنت اخته !
إن بعض الظن إثم !!!


----------



## oesi no (9 يونيو 2012)

بنت اخته وهيتزوجها 
استغفر الله العظيم  
ده كدة من الفحائش او الحشائش lol


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> طلعت بنت اخته !
> إن بعض الظن إثم !!!


*طلع له أمر ضبط وأحضار وخلاص ...*
*بنت أخته بنت عمته بنت الجيران...*
*يا حبس ياكفالة ..خلصنا *


----------



## BITAR (9 يونيو 2012)

*التحريات فى واقعة الفعل الفاضح: الفتاة لا تمت إلى النائب بصلة قرابة*​*السبت، 9 يونيو 2012 - 15:11​**القليوبية ـ حسن عفيفى
أمر المستشار محمد حمزة المحامى العام لنيابات شمال القليوبية بنقل التحقيقات مع النائب السلفى على ونيس، المتهم بارتكاب فعل فاضح مع فتاة فى سيارة بطريق مصر إسكندرية الزراعى مساء الخميس، من نيابة طوخ إلى النيابة الكلية ببنها. 
وقال مصدر قضائى لـ "اليوم السابع" إن المستشار أحمد لطفى الديب رئيس النيابة الكلية استمع إلى أقوال اللواء عاطف المرصفاوى مساعد مدير أمن القليوبية، الذى قال فى أقواله إنه انتقل إلى موقع الحادث بتكليف من اللواء أحمد سالم جاد مدير الأمن، ووجد النقيب أحمد بهاء من قوة المنافذ والطرق والقوة المرافقة له أثناء واقعة الضبط، التى تضمنت القبض على النائب بصحبة فتاة فى وضع مخل، بينما أكد المتهم أن الفتاة ابنة شقيقته وكانت فى حالة إغماء وكان يحاول إفاقتها.
وأضاف المصدر ، أن تحريات المباحث عن الواقعة، كشفت عن أن الفتاة التى تم ضبطها مع النائب لا تمت له صلة قرابة، كما زعم.​*


----------



## BITAR (9 يونيو 2012)

الغردينيا قال:


> لوكان المجرم مسيحي لما شهرتوا به  على فكرة أنتم لستم ملائكة



*بما لا يخالف شرع الله*​


----------



## BITAR (9 يونيو 2012)

*نيابة طوخ تعاين مكان ضبط النائب السلفى المتهم بارتكاب فعل فاضح​*​*السبت، 9 يونيو 2012 
القليوبية – محمد قاسم​**انتقل محمد يوسف وكيل نيابة طوخ إلى موقع ضبط النائب السلفى على ونيس، عضو مجلس الشعب عن حزب النور والطالبة الجامعية المتهمين بارتكاب فعل فاضح فى الطريق العام داخل سيارة ملاكى بطريق مصر إسكندرية الزراعى وذلك لإجراء معاينة والتى تبين منها أن المكان الذى تم ضبطهما فيه يبعد بمسافة 200 متر عن مول العابد بطوخ، وأن أعمدة الإنارة الموجودة فى مكان الواقعة لا تعمل وأكدت المعاينة أن أقوال محرر محضر الشرطة ووصفه لمكان ضبطهما جاء مطابقا للحقيقة بعد إجراء معاينة النيابة العامة.
كانت أجهزة الأمن بالقليوبية قد حررت محضرا حمل رقم 5794 إدارى مركز طوخ لسنة 2012 ضد النائب السلفى، على ونيس، عن حزب النور باتهامه بارتكاب فعل فاضح فى الطريق العام بعد أن تم ضبطه مع فتاة تدعى "نسرين . م . أ" – 23 سنة – طالبة بكلية تربية نوعية وادعى فى محضر الشرطة أن الفتاة خطيبته، وشعرت بحالة إعياء شديد وكان يقوم بغسل وجهها بالماء. 
تفاصيل الواقعة بدأت عندما كان النقيب أحمد بهاء الدين، الضابط بإدارة تامين الطرق والمنافذ يتفقد الحالة الأمنية على الطريق السريع وأثناء ذلك شاهد سيارة تقف على جانب الطريق تحمل رقم " ق . ى . ه 5412 " مصر ماركة هيونداى ماتريكس فتوجه مع قوة الشرطة لفحصها، وتبين أن بداخلها شخص وفتاة فى وضع مخل بالآداب فتم ضبطهما واقتيادهما لقسم شرطة طوخ، وقال النائب السلفى فى محضر الشرطة إن الفتاة خطيبته. 
فيما أكد مصدر قضائى لـ "اليوم السابع" أن قرار ضبط وإحضار النائب المتهم جاء بعد أن تبين أن ضبطه جاء فى حالة تلبس ولا تحتاج النيابة فى مثل تلك الحالة أن تنتظر للبدء فى التحقيق معه حتى يتم رفع الحصانة البرلمانية عنه.
​*


----------



## oesi no (9 يونيو 2012)

الغردينيا قال:


> لوكان المجرم مسيحي لما شهرتوا به  على فكرة أنتم لستم ملائكة


احنا مش ملايكة فعلا 
بس احنا عارفين اننا مش ملايكة والناس كلها تعرف كدة 
لكن الشيوخ فى بعض الاوساط فى الجمهوريه بيعتبروهم  انقى من الملايكة وكلامهم قرأن  :smile02


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يونيو 2012)

الغردينيا قال:


> لوكان المجرم مسيحي لما شهرتوا به على فكرة أنتم لستم ملائكة


*وهو احنا اللى شهرنا بيه يا بنتى ؟؟؟*
*كل الصحف ...أحنا هنا فى قسم الأخبار بننقل من مصادرها*
*عايزانا نعمل اية ؟؟*
*نقول أستغفر الله العظيم ؟؟؟*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (9 يونيو 2012)

يادي الفضيحه  اتقفش في الطريق العام 
بما لايخالف شرع الله


----------



## treaz (9 يونيو 2012)

هو انا عندى استفسار بسيط هى كل المشاكل المهمة خلصت خالص علشان نمسك فى مشكله فردية وايه الفكرة اننا نمسك فى واحد غلط وبينتمى لطائفة معينه مش معنى ان حد غلط نبقى زى الحاكم كل واحد يطلع فتاوى ويستهزاء بالصورة دى انا بجد مضايقة من اسلوب المناقشة وكانها صراع وبلاش نعمم فى القضايا الفردية لاننا بنشوه نفسنا بردود افعالنا


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يونيو 2012)

*شيخ سلفي يفجر مفاجأة: الشرطة بدلت أسم ابنة شقيقة النائب على ونيس في قضية ال*

شيخ سلفي يفجر مفاجأة: الشرطة بدلت أسم ابنة شقيقة النائب على ونيس في قضية الفعل الفاضح ووضعت مكانه اسم فتاة أخرى
Fri, 06/08/2012 - 21:28











فريد عبد الغفار: القضية ملفقة لتشويه الإسلاميين لمصلحة شفيق ونثق في الشيخ ولا نثق في الشرطة
كتب:
سامي جاد الحق

قال الداعية السلفي الشيخ فريد عبد الغفار، إن المباحث بدلت اسم الفتاة التي كانت مع النائب على ونيس ووضعت أسما آخر بدل من اسم ابنة شقيقته.. وأضاف عبد الغفار خلال لقاء مع وائل الإبراشي للتعليق على واقعة اتهام النائب علي ونيس عضو مجلس الشعب بممارسة فعل فاضح في الطريق العام إن القضية ملفقة لتشويه الإسلاميين لمصلحة احمد شفيق ومساندته في الانتخابات الرئاسية .

وأضاف خلال مداخلته مع برنامج الحقيقة على دريم 2 أن الخبر ليس صحيحا وليس هناك أي أدلة وأن النائب لم يذهب النائب لأي مكان ولا الفتاة التي يتكلمون عنها ولم يتم اصطحابهما إلي قسم الشرطة.

وأكد عبد الغفار أننا نثق في الشيخ علي ونيس ولا نثق في الشرطة، مضيفا ً " قمنا بتظاهرة لرفض ما يحدث" . وأشار إلى أن اسم الفتاة الذي تم إدراجه في القضية غير صحيح وأن من كانت مع الشيخ هي ابنة شقيقته وتم استبدال الاسم لتلفيق القضية .



البديل​


----------



## V mary (9 يونيو 2012)

اي كلام شكرًا تاسوني


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يونيو 2012)

*مفاجأة فى  تحقيقات "الفعل الفاضح"، المتهم  فيها نائب سلفى.. ضابط الواقعة: تلقيت  تعليمات من قيادات بالداخلية  بالإفراج عن البرلمانى.. و"ونيس" هدد القوات  بالحصانة ثم قبل رؤوسهم  وترجاهم لعدم تحرير محضر 

  السبت، 9 يونيو  2012 - 18:31






                             النائب على ونيس 
القليوبية – محمد قاسم وحسن عفيفى


 
كشفت تحقيقات النيابة، التى يباشرها محمد يوسف، وكيل نيابة  طوخ،  بإشراف المستشار محمد حمزة المحامى العام لنيابات شمال القليوبية، عن   تفاصيل مثيرة فى واقعة الفعل الفاضح المتهم فيها النائب السلفى على ونيس،   وإحدى الفتيات، الذين تم القبض عليه مساء الخميس الماضى، بتهمة ممارسة   الفعل الفاضح فى الطريق العام، فى سيارة على طريق مصر الزراعى.  

 وقال الضابط أحمد بهاء الدين بقطاع الطرق والمنافذ، قائد قوة الضبط: أثناء   سيرى والقوة المرافقة لى على الطريق السريع بطوخ لتفقد الحالة الأمنية،   شاهدت سيارة ماركت هيونداى ماتريكس تحمل رقم " ق . ى . ه 5412 " مصر،   متوقفة فى الظلام، على الفور أعطيت أوامرى لاثنين من أفراد القوة بالنزول   لاستبيان الأمر، وعندما توجها إلى السيارة أشارا إلينا بالحضور.  

وتابع الضابط قائلا: عندما توجهنا إلى السيارة وجدنا رجلا ملتحيا وفتاة   منتقبة فى وضع مخل، وعندما طلبنا منهما النزول رفضا، وعندما كررنا الطلب   مرة أخرى قال الرجل إنه النائب على ونيس، عضو مجلس الشعب، ويتمتع بالحصانة   البرلمانية، ورفض إظهار تحقيق الشخصية، وبادر بالتعدى على وأفراد القوة   المرافقة لي، وقال إن الفتاة ابنة شقيقته، فى حين أن الفتاة قالت إنها   خطيبته.  

 وأضاف الضابط، أنه قام بتحرير محضر حمل رقم 5794 إدارى مركز طوخ لسنة   2012، ضد النائب السلفى على ونيس عن حزب النور، يتهمه فيه بارتكاب فعل فاضح   فى الطريق العام بعد أن تم ضبطه مع فتاة تدعى "نسرين . م . أ " – 23 سنة –   طالبة بكلية تربية نوعية.  

وردا على سؤال المحقق، لماذا سمح للنائب بالانصراف على الرغم من أنه تم   القبض عليه متلبساً، قال الضابط إنه تلقى تعليمات من قيادات فى الداخلية   بأن يترك النائب لينصرف. 

وكانت النيابة العامة، استمعت أمس إلى أقوال أمين الشرطة، ماهر محمد نصر،   من أفراد قوة الطرق والمنافذ، الذى قال إن أفراد القوة شاهدوا مساء الخميس،   سيارة هيونداى ماتريكس، متوقفة فى منطقة مظلمة، وعندما ذهبوا لاستطلاع   الأمر فوجئوا برجل وامرأة فى وضع مخل، وعندما اقتربوا منهما وجدوهما رجلاً   بلحية وبصحبته فتاة، وباستطلاع الأمر تبين أنه الشيخ على ونيس عضو مجلس   الشعب، وبرفقته فتاة، فطلبنا منهما النزول من السيارة، إلا أن عضو مجلس   الشعب رفض، وعندما كررنا الطلب مرة ثانية ثار النائب، وقام بالتعدى علىَّ   باللفظ.  

وأوضح أمين الشرطة، بعدما تأكدنا من أن الرجل والفتاة فى وضع مخل، قمت   بالطرق على زجاج السيارة، فارتبك الرجل فيما نزل من السيارة وقال لى إن   الفتاة ابنة شقيقته، وأصيبت بدوار وإغماءة، وكان يحاول إفاقتها بوضع الماء   على وجهها. 

فيما قال مهدى عبد الغفار، أمين الشرطة الثانى من أفراد القوة، فى أقواله،   بعدما تأكدنا من شخصية النائب، قام بتهديدنا بأنه نائب برلمانى، فيما قالت   الفتاة إنها خطيبة النائب وأنهما سيتزوجان قريباً.  

كما استمع اليوم، السبت، محمد يوسف، وكيل نيابة طوخ، بإشراف المستشار محمد   حمزة المحامى العام لنيابات شمال القليوبية، إلى أقوال اللواء عاطف   المرصفاوى، مساعد مدير أمن القليوبية لشرطة الطرق والمنافذ فى ذات الواقعة.    

وقال مساعد اللواء عاطف المرصفاوى، مساعد مدير أمن القليوبية لشرطة الطرق   والمنافذ، إنه انتقل إلى مكان الواقعة، بناء على تكليف من اللواء أحمد سالم   جاد مدير الأمن، بعد أن تلقى مدير الأمن اتصالا هاتفيا من القوة، فتحركت   إلى هناك حيث وجدت النائب ومعه فتاة منتقبة موجودة بصحبة القوة المشكلة من   الضابط أحمد بهاء، رئيس القوة.  

وأضاف المرصفاوى، علمت من الضابط وأفراد القوة، أنهم ألقوا القبض على النائب فى وضع مخل مع الفتاة، ولكن النائب نفى كلامهم بشدة.  

وتابع مساعد مدير الأمن قائلا: علمت من القوة أن النائب تطاول عليهم، وقام بدفع أحد أفراد القوة، وقال له "أنت مش عارف أنا مين".  

وبحسب مصدر قضائى مطلع على سير التحقيقات، إن النيابة وجهت سؤلا لمساعد   مدير الأمن عن توجيهه تعليمات للضابط بالسماح للنائب بالانصراف من محل   الواقعة، بدلا من إحالته للنيابة متلبسًا، فرد مساعد مدير الأمن: لقد أمرت   بذلك، تجنبًا لحدوث أى مشاكل مع السلفيين.  

ومن ناحية أخرى انتقل محمد يوسف، وكيل نيابة طوخ، إلى موقع ضبط النائب   السلفى على ونيس، عضو مجلس الشعب عن حزب النور، والطالبة الجامعية،   المتهمين بارتكاب فعل فاضح فى الطريق العام داخل سيارة ملاكى بطريق مصر   إسكندرية الزراعى، وذلك لإجراء المعاينة، والتى تبين منها أن المكان الذى   تم ضبطهما فيه يبعد بمسافة 200 متر عن مول العابد بطوخ، وأن أعمدة الإنارة   الموجودة فى مكان الواقعة لا تعمل، وأكدت المعاينة أن أقوال محرر محضر   الشرطة ووصفه لمكان ضبطهما جاء مطابقًا للحقيقة بعد إجراء معاينة النيابة،   بينما كشفت المباحث عن الواقعة، أن الفتاة التى تم ضبطها مع النائب لا تمت   له صلة قرابة، كما زعم.   

فى نفس السياق، أمر المستشار محمد حمزة المحامى العام لنيابات شمال   القليوبية بنقل التحقيقات مع النائب السلفى على ونيس، المتهم بارتكاب فعل   فاضح، مع فتاة فى سيارة بطريق مصر إسكندرية الزراعى مساء الخميس، من نيابة   طوخ إلى النيابة الكلية ببنها لاستكمال التحقيقات. 


اليوم السابع
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يونيو 2012)

treaz قال:


> هو انا عندى استفسار بسيط هى كل المشاكل المهمة خلصت خالص علشان نمسك فى مشكله فردية وايه الفكرة اننا نمسك فى واحد غلط وبينتمى لطائفة معينه مش معنى ان حد غلط نبقى زى الحاكم كل واحد يطلع فتاوى ويستهزاء بالصورة دى انا بجد مضايقة من اسلوب المناقشة وكانها صراع وبلاش نعمم فى القضايا الفردية لاننا بنشوه نفسنا بردود افعالنا


*القضايا دى كل يوم بتُرتكب ..*
*لكن كونها وقعت من شخصية عامة أعطاها هذه الأهمية *
*بالاضافة الى ان هذا الرجل نائب فى البرلمان*
*أى يمثل شريحة معينة من الناس جاءوا به من أجل ( سمعته ) و ( نزاهته ) كى يمثلهم ...*
*والأدهى انه من حزب يّدعى الفضيلة والآيمان ويتبع شرع الله كما يقولون !!*
*سبقه نائب من نفس الحزب أدعى زوراً وبُهتاناً أن عصابة خرجت عليه سرقته ..وأتضح أنه بلاغ كاذب وهو قيد التحقيق فى النيابة العامة أيضاً ...*
*القدير بدء فى كشف هؤلاء تباعاً كى ينتبه الناس من غفلتهم*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يونيو 2012)

*بسيطة ياشيخ فريد ...كله هيبان فى النيابة ..*
*ولو طلعت انت كمان كداب زى بقيتهم ؟؟*


----------



## treaz (9 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *القضايا دى كل يوم بتُرتكب ..*
> *لكن كونها وقعت من شخصية عامة أعطاها هذه الأهمية *
> *بالاضافة الى ان هذا الرجل نائب فى البرلمان*
> *أى يمثل شريحة معينة من الناس جاءوا به من أجل ( سمعته ) و ( نزاهته ) كى يمثلهم ...*
> ...


----------



## هالة الحب (9 يونيو 2012)

انت ليك عين تتكلم انت ...................


----------



## هالة الحب (9 يونيو 2012)

الاخلاق ليست بالنقاب ولا بالمظاهر الخادعه


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يونيو 2012)

*حزب النور: علي ونيس برئ من واقعة "الفعل الفاضح"

مخيون: دعوى قضائية ضد ضابط الواقعة ووزير الداخلية للتشهير بـ"ونيس" كتب : محمد كامل منذ 17 دقيقة 


**



*​*
يونس مخيون عضو الهيئة العليا لحزب النور 
قال الدكتور يونس مخيون، عضو الهيئة العليا لحزب النور، أن  الحزب كون لجنة تقصي حقائق حول واقعة اتهام علي ونيس عضو الهيئة البرلمانية  لحزب النور وتبين صدق روايته وأن من كانت معه هي ابنة شقيقته بالفعل. 
وأضاف مخيون لـ"الوطن" أن لجنة النور التقت ابنة اخت "ونيس"  وتأكد لديها صحة روايته، وأصابتها بإغماء أثناء ركوبها سيارة خالها وتوقف  أمام أحد المولات. 
ونفى مخيون صحة ما تردد في محضر الشرطة عن ضبط ونيس في وضع  مخل بالآدب وقال"حدثت مشاداة بين دورية شرطة في المنطقة وبين النائب وانتهت  بالصلح، وفوجئ النائب بتحرير المحضر بممارسته الفعل الفاضح وهو ما نفاه  تماما، مشيرا إلى تناقض أقوال أفراد وردية الشرطة في المحضر وعدم وجود شهود  مدنيين. 
وأضاف إن استدعاء النيابة لسماع أقوال ونيس أمر طبيعي،  وستطالب النيابة مجلس الشعب بالتحقيق مع ونيس وفي حالة التأكد لدى المجلس  من كيدية البلاغ سيرفع الحصانة عنه. 
وكشف مخيون عن قيام ونيس برفع دعوى قضائية تتهم ضابط الشرطة ووزير الداخلية بالتشهير في حقه. 
وفي سياق متصل أكد اللواء عادل عفيفي رئيس حزب الأصالة أن  الحزب يتضامن مع على ونيس عضو مجلس الشعب فيما نسب إليه من قضية ضبطه في  وضع مخل بالآداب. 
وقال عفيفي لـ"الوطن" :"ونيس عالم دين لا يصح أن تلوك  الألسنة مسألة تتعلق بالشرف والعرض دون التبين، وأدعو الناس إلى التوقف عن  الكلام في هذا الأمر حتى التثبت من الحقيقة. 
وأضاف "أن الحزب لا يصدق ما نسب إليه من قبل الشرطة ويرى أن  ذلك عودة لممارسات النظام القديم، وبعض المعادين للتيار الإسلامين يتعمدون  الهجوم على الإسلاميين والبرلمان ويستغلون تلك الدعاوي للهجوم عليهم" 
وتابع عفيفي: " أدعو الناس ان تتوقف عن الكلام في هذا الأمر لحين التثبت من الحقيقة" 
وكان ونيس أصدر بيانا على نفى صحة ما نسب إليه مطالبا الناس تحرى الحقيقة فيما يقال مؤكدا أن من كان معه ابنة شقيقته.




الوطن









هى بنت أخته ولا لأ؟
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يونيو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *وقال"حدثت مشاداة بين دورية شرطة في المنطقة وبين النائب وانتهت بالصلح، *


 ُ*صلح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*صُلح مع مين ؟؟؟*


> *وفوجئ النائب بتحرير المحضر بممارسته الفعل الفاضح وهو ما نفاه تماما، مشيرا إلى تناقض أقوال أفراد وردية الشرطة في المحضر وعدم وجود شهود مدنيين. *


*أية ؟؟ المحضر أتحرر غيابى وفيه رقمك القومى وأسمك الرباعى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*وأية حكاية الشهود المدنيين دى ؟؟*
*



وكشف مخيون عن قيام ونيس برفع دعوى قضائية تتهم ضابط الشرطة ووزير الداخلية بالتشهير في حقه. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 لحقت يا عم الحاج ؟؟؟ *
*بموجب اية سعادتك ؟؟؟*

*مش كدابين وبس ...لأ*
*أغبيا كمان *


----------



## Critic (9 يونيو 2012)

* الست العريانة اللى كانت معاه طلعت بنت اخته
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله , خلاص مبقاش فيه خير فى الدنيا وبنسئ لسمعة الراجل من غير ما نتأكد
اى راجل بعد كدة يطلع معاه ست عريانة لوحدهم لازم نشوف الأول دى بنت اخته ولا لأ قبل ما نظلمهم , وربنا يسامحنا على تشويه سمعته*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يونيو 2012)

*"البلكيمى": لا يوجد 4 شهود على واقعة "ونيس".. فإن انكر اقتراف الإثم فقد صدق*


*9-6-2012 | 00:02*

*



*​*
البلكيمى: ليس هناك شهود على واقعة ونيس*

*علق  النائب السلفى أنور البلكيمى الشهير بـ"نائب التجميل" على واقعة الفعل  الفاضح المتهم فيها نائب حزب الاصالة السلفى، قائلًا: إنه سيجرى اتصالًا  بـ"ونيس" للوقف على تفاصيل الواقعة وملابساتها، فإن أنكر الواقعة فقد صدق،  فليس هناك 4 شهود من اهل الثقة على ارتكابه الإثم.*
*واشار البلكيمى إلى أن زميله المتهم بهذا العمل الخطير رجل فاضل وعالم جليل ولا يمكن أن نشك به فيجب علينا أن نتقى الله فى مشايخنا.*
*ونقلت  وكالة  ONA عن نائب التجميل قوله "إن الدين يأمرنا بالتثبت من أى اتهام  بالزنا بوجود 4 شهود عدول يكونوا قد رأو بعينهم الواقعة"، موضحا اعتقاده  بأن هذا الاتهام ملفق وغير صحيح، لافتا إلى أن النائب ونيس تابع لحزب النور  وليس حزب الأصالة كما يتردد.

*http://al-mashhad.com/Articles/94564.aspx


----------



## Critic (9 يونيو 2012)

البلكيمى بيدافع عن المتهم ! الطيور على اشكالها تقع , هو لا يدرك ان مجرد تدعيمه له يؤكد الشكوك حوله !


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يونيو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *"البلكيمى": لا يوجد 4 شهود على واقعة "ونيس".. فإن انكر اقتراف الإثم فقد صدق*


 *عرفتوا بقى ياشعب*
*فايدة تطبيق شرع الله ؟؟؟؟؟*
*هههههههههه ....ياولاد اللذينة ...أراجوزات *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 يونيو 2012)

*هههههه فيه مثل يحضرنى بقوة مش عارفة ليه اول ماقريت اسم البلكيمى افتكرته !!!
اتلم المتعوس على خايب الرجا :smile02*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يونيو 2012)

هالة الحب قال:


> انت ليك عين تتكلم انت ...................


*أنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*لية عملت أية ؟؟؟*​


----------



## V mary (9 يونيو 2012)

*لا خلاص مادام البلكيمي بالذات قال صادق يبقي خلاص خدوا الحكمة من افواة ::::::::::::::​*


----------



## Coptic Man (9 يونيو 2012)

لا كدا خلاص احنا اتاكدنا البلكيمي شخصية موثوق بنزاهتها بالطبع


----------



## أَمَة (10 يونيو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ​*واشار البلكيمى إلى أن زميله المتهم بهذا العمل الخطير رجل فاضل وعالم جليل**.  *​*
> *


*

*وشهد شاهد من أهلها........


----------



## Man Of Gd (10 يونيو 2012)

*ونس قال امبارح انها خطيبته شوفتوا الزيلافيين بقى*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 يونيو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]yawDiA_rgq8#!
[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## BITAR (10 يونيو 2012)

*تحقيقات النيابة الكلية ببنها تؤكد:*
*الفتاة كانت علي "حجر" النائب السلفي وفي احضانه*
*"ونيس" هدد الأمناء: أنا عضو مجلس الشعب "يا ولاد الكلب"*​ 
*عبدالنبي الشحات - أحمد الداوي - عمر عبدالجواد*
*كشفت تحقيقات النيابة في فضيحة النائب السلفي علي ونيس أن حالة التلبس كانت قائمة وأنه لم يتم اتخاذ الإجراءات درءاً للمخاطر. *
*أمر المستشار محمد حمزة المحامي العام لنيابات شمال القليوبية بنقل التحقيقات من نيابة طوخ إلي النيابة الكلية ببنها حيث باشر التحقيقات المستشار أحمد لطفي الديب رئيس النيابة الكلية وتم إعادة سماع أقوال أفراد قوة الضبط وأفراد قوة النجدة من جديد بجانب بعض قيادات مديرية الأمن ومن بينهم اللواء عاطف المرصفاوي مساعد مدير الأمن الذي أكد في أقواله أمام النيابة أنه تلقي اخطاراً من النقيب أحمد بهاء من قوة المنافذ والطرق فتوجهت لفحص الاخطار وانفردت بالنائب علي ونيس علي جانب الطريق فقال لي أن الفتاة ابنة شقيقتي وكانت في حالة اغماء وكان يحاول افاقتها وعندما سألته النيابة لماذا سمحت له بالانصراف إذا كانت تتوافر ملابسات الضبط والتلبس فأجاب أنني سمحت له بالانصراف بعد ورود معلومات أن عدداً من السلفيين من أنصار النائب في طريقهم باتخاذ اجراءات من شأنها تكدير الأمن العام ودرءاً للمخاطر. *
*وأكد أفراد قوة الطرق والمنافذ برئاسة الضابط أحمد بهاء و3 من أمناء الشرطة أنهم شاهدوا سيارة تقف علي يمين الطريق الزراعي في الاتجاه القادم من بنها إلي القاهرة في مكان مظلم فتوقفوا لاستيضاح الأمر فشاهدوا من زجاج السيارة فتاة تجلس علي ارجل أحد الرجال وهو يداعبها ويلامسها ويقبلها وهي بين احضانه فطرقوا علي زجاج السيارة وبعد ثوان من الطرق علي زجاج السيارة خرج إليهم الرجل ودفع احد زملائهم ويدعي ماهر نصر صارخاً "أنا علي ونيس عضو مجلس الشعب يا ولاد الكلب" وبعد 10 دقائق جاءت سيارة النجدة التي تمر علي الطريق بجانب سيارات مباحث الطرق والمنافذ وأكدوا أنهم شاهدوا النائب واقفاً يناقش الضابط وزملاءهم في الوقعة والفتاة ترتدي النقاب وتبين من التحقيقات أن السيارة ليست ملك النائب وباستدعاء صاحبها ويدعي وليد عبدالعزيز أقر في التحقيقات بأنه صاحب السيارة وقال إن النائب طلبها منه لقضاء احدي المصالح فمنحه إياها وقد أعادها له مساء الخميس في الحادية عشرة والنصف ليلاً ولم يطلعه علي ما حدث. *
*وأمر أحمد لطفي رئيس النيابة الكلية باستعجال تحريات المباحث حول ظروف وملابسات الواقعة وسرعة ضبط وإحضار النائب والفتاة وتدعي نسرين محمد أحمد ياسين كما ورد اسمها في محضر الضبط وشملت التحقيقات اتهام أمين الشرطة ماهر نصر النائب بالتعدي عليه أثناء تأدية عمله وأيده في ذلك زملاؤه. *
*وأكد مصدر مسئول بالنيابة العامة أنه تم تسليم أمر الضبط والاحضار رسمياً لأجهزة الشرطة وأنها المنوط بها وفقاً للقانون تنفيذ أمر الضبط والاحضار وفقاً لرؤيتها الأمنية والنيابة جهة تحقيق فقط وأن النيابة لم توجه أي تهمة للنائب حتي هذه اللحظة لعدم استكمال التحقيقات. *
*من ناحية أخري كشفت تحريات أجهزة البحث أن الفتاة لا تمت بصلة قرابة من قريب أو بعيد للنائب وأنها طالبة بكلية التربية النوعية ببنها ومن قرية مشتهر مركز طوخ. وتبين من تفريغ بعض الكليبات المصورة بمعرفة أمناء الشرطة وجود حوار بين النائب وقوة **الضبط هذا نصه: *
*النائب: يا بني دي زي بنتي. *
*والفتاة تردد: إحنا هنتجوز قريباً. *
*كما ظهر صورة النائب بشكل واضح في الكليب وهو ينزل من السيارة وسط أفراد القوة فيما خرج النائب علي ونيس في تصريحات مؤكداً أن القضية ملفقة جملة وتفصيلاً وأصر علي أقواله أمام قيادات حزب النور بالقاهرة التي طلبت من النائب تقديم استفسار واضح حول ظروف وملابسات الواقعة واخبر النائب قيادات حزب النور إلي أنه سيتقدم ببلاغ ضد الشرطة متهماً إياها بتلفيق القضية مشيراً إلي أنها رواية يصعب تصديقها وسيكشف الرأي العام الحقيقة كاملة. *
*من جانبه أكد مصدر أمني رفيع المستوي ل "الجمهورية" أن الواقعة غير ملفقة بالمرة "واحنا مالناش دعوة بالسياسة والنائب عارف هو عمل ايه كويس وعصر تلفيق القضايا انتهي لغير رجعة. *
*أضاف المصدر أن القضية لا علاقة لها بما يسمي بصناعة الفضائح السياسية. *
*وقد أثارت القضية ردود أفعال واسعة في الرأي العام عامة وفي شوارع القليوبية خاصة وبات ونيس حديث العامة والخاصة وانقسم الشارع بين مؤيد ومعارض خاصة بعد استغلال الواقعة في الانتخابات الرئاسية خاصة من أنصار شفيق الذين يرون أنها جاءت في الوقت المناسب لتكشف الحقيقة علي الرأي العام بينما يري المعارضون أنها جاءت في إطار توظيف سياسي بهدف التأثير علي الرأي العام قبل الانتخابات الرئاسية وتخويف الناس من التيارات الدينية فيما رفض نواب النور السلفي بالقليوبية التعليق مؤكدين أنها مستحيلة ولو صحت تبقي "فضيحة بجد" خاصة أن التوقيت ربما تكون له دلالة. *
*نفي د. محمد المختار المهدي الرئيس العام للجمعيات الشرعية انتماء الشيخ علي ونيس نائب البرلمان المنتمي إلي التيار السلفي والمتهم في القضية إلي عضوية الجمعية أو توليه رئاسة فرع الجمعية الشرعية بقرية اجهور بالقليوبية.. مبيناً في تصريحات ل "الجمهورية" أنهم يحظرون علي جميع المنتمين إليهم الخوض في العمل السياسي أو الحزبي بأي شكل من الأشكال رافضاً الهجوم علي الجمعية الشرعية في الوقت الحالي خاصة بعد قيام مفتي الجمهورية د. علي جمعة بنقد تأييد الجمعية الشرعية لمرشح الإخوان د. محمد مرسي. *
*كما أعلن عدد من قيادات السلفيين أن علي ونيس ينتمي إلي حزب الأصالة الذي يرأسه الدكتور عادل عفيفي وأنه لا ينتمي إلي حزب النور الذراع السياسي للدعوة السلفية وإن كان دخوله البرلمان جاء منتسباً إلي النور في ظل اتفاق التعاون بين النور والأصالة وأوضحت المصادر أن حزب النور وهيئته العليا مشغولة هذه الأيام بمشاكل تأسيسية الدستور ودعم مرشح الإخوان في جولة الإعادة. مشيراً إلي أنه تم تكليف اللجنة القانونية بالحزب لمراجعة موقف التحقيقات أولاً بأول حتي يتم اتخاذ قرار مبني علي ما تنتهي إليه التحقيقات. ومشدد علي عدم تهاون الحزب مع أي مخطيء أو مقصر وما حدث مع البلكيمي مسبقاً أكبر دليل علي ذلك. *
*وأوضح د. عادل عفيفي رئيس حزب الأصالة السلفي رفضه للاتهامات الموجهة إلي الشيخ علي ونيس مؤكداً أنه يتسم بالأخلاق الفاضلة وأن الحزب سيقف خلفه ويدعمه بكافة ما يستطيع حتي يظهر للجميع أن تلك الحادثة مدبرة وكيدية. *
*إلغاء قرار ضبط واحضار ونيس لحين رفع الحصانة *​*قرر المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود النائب العام إلغاء أمر الضبط والاحضار الصادر بشأن النائب علي ونيس في قضية الطريق السريع مع استمرار أمر ضبط واحضار الفتاة واستمرار التحقيقات في القضية والتي يباشرها المستشار أحمد لطفي الديب رئيس النيابة الكلية ببنها وتقرر إرسال نسخة من التحقيقات والأوراق إلي الدكتور سعد الكتاتني رئيس مجلس الشعب لاتخاذ إجراءات رفع الحصانة عنه ثم سماع أقواله.*
*ملحوظه :*
*المحروسه كانت ترتدى نقااااااااااااااااااااااب* 
http://www.algomhuria.net.eg/algomhuria/today/fpage/detail06.asp​


----------



## BITAR (10 يونيو 2012)

*الرأي الآخر*
*جمال هليل*
*القدوة الدينية للنائب.. والدرس الدنيوي للحادث*​ 
*وا أسفاه علي كل من يتمسح في الدين ويستغل مظاهر التدين لإخفاء وجهه الحقيقي!! ويا حسرتاه علي هؤلاء الذين يجيدون فن التخفي خلف ستار الإسلام!! وكم من مواطن صالح. قريب من الله.. دون تمثيل أو ارتداء أقنعة التمسح في الدين. وأيضا هناك من ترتدي الحجاب أو النقاب كمظهر اجتماعي أو ¢موضة¢ أو فرصة لتقليل نفقات التجميل مثلا!! *
*الأمثلة كثيرة.. انظروا في صفحات الحوادث. لمشاهدة المتهمات بالقتل والخيانة الزوجية والسرقة والاعتداء. نجد أكثر من 90 بالمائة منهن منقبات أو محجبات. وهذا ما يثير التساؤل.. لماذا التمسح في المظاهر الدينية. بينما السلوك الخفي للشخص كله أخطاء وذنوب تبدأ بالسرقة وتنتهي بالقتل؟!! *
*وهذا ليس قاعدة لأن هناك الكثيرين الذين يتمسكون بدينهم وبالتقاليد والعادات شكلا وموضوعا.. وعلنا وخفية!! *
*وما حدث من عضو مجلس الشعب السابق البلكيمي ومسرحيته التي حققت نجاحا ساحقا دليل علي ما أقول لأن الشكل الخارجي لا يمكن أن يكون دليلا علي الجوهر!! *
*ثم جاءت فضيحة الشيخ علي ونيس الرجل السلفي ¢شكلا¢. وعضو مجلس الشعب أيضا.. وضبطه في وضع مخل بالآداب العامة لتجبرنا علي فتح ملف أعضاء الشعب الجدد وما يفعلونه!! *
*في البداية قررت التريث قبل التعليق علي ما حدث خشية أن نتهم رجل الدين زورا وبهتانا.. إلي أن شاهدت فيديو القبض عليه علي النت وسمعت ما يقال. وقرأت ما نشر علي لسانه في الصحف وأن مرافقته هي ابنة شقيقته. ثم تبين غير ذلك.. أي أن كل ما قاله ¢كذب¢. وأن حالة التلبس قائمة ومسجلة في قسم البوليس والشهود أحياء!! *
*ما يهمني في كل ذلك دراسة ظاهرة أخطاء أعضاء مجلس الشعب وحالة الكذب والتمسح في الدين استغلالا للمظهر الديني.او استغلالا للمنصب النيابي0 *
*هؤلاء هم القدوة للشباب والاخطر أنهم القدوة في الدين. يتعلم منهم الشباب أصول دينهم.. ويستمعون منهم للفتاوي والقصص الدينية المفيدة.. فماذا يقولون الآن بعدما حدث؟!! المفروض ألا يضع عضو مجلس الشعب أو حتي أي إنسان نفسه في موضع الشبهات.. لكن سيارة.. ليلا.. تحت جنح الظلام.. فيها امرأة تجلس فوق أرجل رجل.. في المقعد الخلفي للسيارة كما جاء في الصحف ومحضر التحقيق!! فماذا كان يفعل معها؟! هل يشرح لها درسا دينيا.. أم يعلمها درسا دنياويا؟! *
*من يسمع الحوار الصوتي الذي قدمه برنامج الحقيقة للصديق وائل الإبراشي الذي يقدم برنامجه بروح المخبر والمدقق الصحفي.. يعرف الحقيقة فعلا. وأننا نسقط في بئر التمسح بالدين بينما أفعالنا كلها أوزار!! *
*ملحوظة: ليس كل من ارتدي الزي الإسلامي وأطلق لحيته يصلح كقدوة إسلامية!! وياما حنشوف!! *​ 

http://www.algomhuria.net.eg/algomhuria/today/hadeeth/detail01.asp​


----------



## Critic (10 يونيو 2012)

استخبى بفضيحتك يا ونيس انت وحزب النور كله !


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 يونيو 2012)

*نيابة بنها تحقق مع "نسرين " والتحريات تؤكد أنها لا تمت للنائب "ونيس" بأي صلة


10-6-2012 | 14:24
*​*



ارشيف​​*
*ألقت أجهزة الشرطة القبض علي الفتاه المتهمة بارتكاب فعل فاضح في الطريق العام مع النائب "على ونيس"" عضو مجلس الشعب عن حزب النور
وقال مصدر أمني بمديرية أمن القليوبية أنه تم إلقاء القبض على الفتاة وهي أمامالنيابة الكلية ببنها
وأكدت المباحث أن الفتاة التي تدعى نسرين ..ر.ا ، طالبة بالفرقة الثانية  بكلية الزراعة وليست طالبة بكلية التربية النوعية كما نشر من قبل، و أنها  لا تمت للنائب بأي صلة قرابة وليست ابنة شقيقته كما ادعى.
من جانبه أكد مصدر قضائي أن النيابة واجهت المتهمة بشهود الواقعة من  الدورية المنية التي ضبطت الواقعة ، وأقروا أن هي الفتاة التى بصحبة النائب  داخل سيارة ملاكي على طريق مصر إسكندرية الزراعي عندما ضبطا متلبسين حسب  قوة الضبط.

وكانت نيابة طوخ قد قررت صباح اليوم إحالة النائب السلفي "على ونيس" المتهم  بارتكاب فعل فاضح بالطريق العام إلى النيابة العامة باعتبارها قضية رأي  عام. وقالت مصادر قضائية إن نيابة "طوخ" بمحافظة قرَّرت، اليوم الأحد، نقل  التحقيقات مع "ونيس" البرلماني عن حزب "النور" السلفي إلى النيابة العامة  بتهمة ارتكاب فعل فاضح في الطريق العام، باعتبارها قضية رأي عام.
وأشارت المصادر إلى أن النيابة الكُلِّية ستبدأ تحقيقاتها مع ونيس المتهم  بارتكاب فعل فاضح في الطريق العام مع فتاة كانت برفقته، وطلبت استعجال  تحريات أجهزة الشرطة حول الواقعة.
وكانت دورية أمنيِّة بإدارة الطرق والمنافذ بمديرية أمن محافظة القليوبية  ضبطت النائب علي ونيس، ليل الخميس – الجمعة الفائت، بصحبة فتاة منقَّبة (19  عاماً) في وضع مخل بالآداب العامة داخل سيارته على الطريق الزراعي السريع  بمدينة "طوخ" بدائرة محافظة القليوبية.
ونفى ونيس ارتكابه الواقعة، مشيراً، في كلمة نشرها على صفحته الشخصية على  موقع التواصل الاجتماعي (فيسبوك)، إلى أنه "ليس بغريب محاولة التشهير بي  والنيل مني، وأنه قد سبق التقول عليّ خلال انتخابات مجلس الشعب"، داعياً  الجميع إلى الكف عما أسماه "الخوض في عرضه".
**


​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 يونيو 2012)

*نيابة بنها تحقق مع "نسرين "*

*نيابة بنها تحقق مع "نسرين " والتحريات تؤكد أنها لا تمت للنائب "ونيس" بأي صلة*


10-6-2012 | 14:24​ 


ارشيف​​
*ألقت أجهزة الشرطة القبض علي  الفتاه المتهمة بارتكاب فعل فاضح في الطريق العام مع النائب "على ونيس"" عضو مجلس الشعب عن حزب النور
وقال مصدر أمني بمديرية أمن القليوبية أنه تم إلقاء القبض على الفتاة وهي أمامالنيابة الكلية ببنها
وأكدت المباحث أن الفتاة التي تدعى نسرين ..ر.ا ، طالبة بالفرقة الثانية بكلية الزراعة وليست طالبة بكلية التربية النوعية كما نشر من قبل، و أنها لا تمت للنائب بأي صلة قرابة وليست ابنة شقيقته كما ادعى.
من جانبه أكد مصدر قضائي أن النيابة واجهت المتهمة بشهود الواقعة من الدورية المنية التي ضبطت الواقعة ، وأقروا أن هي الفتاة التى بصحبة النائب داخل سيارة ملاكي على طريق مصر إسكندرية الزراعي عندما ضبطا متلبسين حسب قوة الضبط.

وكانت نيابة طوخ قد قررت صباح اليوم إحالة النائب السلفي "على ونيس" المتهم بارتكاب فعل فاضح بالطريق العام إلى النيابة العامة باعتبارها قضية رأي عام. وقالت مصادر قضائية إن نيابة "طوخ" بمحافظة قرَّرت، اليوم الأحد، نقل التحقيقات مع "ونيس" البرلماني عن حزب "النور" السلفي إلى النيابة العامة بتهمة ارتكاب فعل فاضح في الطريق العام، باعتبارها قضية رأي عام.
وأشارت المصادر إلى أن النيابة الكُلِّية ستبدأ تحقيقاتها مع ونيس المتهم بارتكاب فعل فاضح في الطريق العام مع فتاة كانت برفقته، وطلبت استعجال تحريات أجهزة الشرطة حول الواقعة.
وكانت دورية أمنيِّة بإدارة الطرق والمنافذ بمديرية أمن محافظة القليوبية ضبطت النائب علي ونيس، ليل الخميس – الجمعة الفائت، بصحبة فتاة منقَّبة (19 عاماً) في وضع مخل بالآداب العامة داخل سيارته على الطريق الزراعي السريع بمدينة "طوخ" بدائرة محافظة القليوبية.
ونفى ونيس ارتكابه الواقعة، مشيراً، في كلمة نشرها على صفحته الشخصية على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي (فيسبوك)، إلى أنه "ليس بغريب محاولة التشهير بي والنيل مني، وأنه قد سبق التقول عليّ خلال انتخابات مجلس الشعب"، داعياً الجميع إلى الكف عما أسماه "الخوض في عرضه".
*


​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 يونيو 2012)

*مفاجآت فى قضية النائب السلفى المراهق 



*​*



 النائب علي ونيس​​**
كتب - نجوي عبدالعزيز وصلاح الوكيل ومحمد عبدالحميد ودينا الحسيني: منذ 1 ساعة 18 دقيقة 
تلقى مجلس الشعب طلبا من نيابة طوخ لرفع الحصانة البرلمانية عن نائب حزب النور السلفى على ونيس، لاتخاذ الإجراءات الجنائية ضده فى واقعة ضبطه فى وضع مخل بالآداب مع فتاة فى سيارته، بالقرب من أحد المولات التجارية فى مدينة طوخ.
أرفقت النيابة مع الطلب صورة من محضر الشرطة الذى تم تحريره متضمنا شهود الواقعة والمعاينة، وأكد النقيب أحمد بهاء الدين أنه شاهد الفتاة 23 سنة طالبة بكلية التربية «منتقبة» فى وضع مخل مع النائب، وأخبره النائب بأنها خطيبته وينوى الزواج منها.
وقعت مفاجآت مذهلة أمس في واقعة ضبط النائب السلفي علي ونيس في وضع مخل مع فتاة بالقليوبية. كشفت تحريات أجهزة البحث أن الفتاة لا تمت بصلة قرابة من قريب أو بعيد للنائب.
أمر المستشار محمد حمزة المحامي العام لنيابات شمال القليوبية بنقل التحقيقات من نيابة طوخ إلي النيابة الكلية ببنها. وباشر التحقيق المستشار أحمد لطفي الديب رئيس النيابة الكلية. وتمت إعادة الاستماع إلي أقوال أفراد قوة الضبط وأفراد قوة النجدة وبعض قيادات مديرية الأمن.
أكد اللواء عاطف المرصفاوي مساعد مدير أمن القليوبية في أقواله أمام النيابة أنه تلقي اخطاراً من النقيب أحمد بهاء من قوة المنافذ والطرق بالواقعة، وأنه توجه إلي الموقع، وانفرد بالنائب الذي قال إن الفتاة ابنة شقيقته وأنه كان يحاول إفاقتها من حالة إغماء. وسألت النيابة مساعد مدير الأمن عن سبب سماحه بانصراف النائب رغم ضبطه متلبسا فأشار إلي ورود معلومات عن أن عددا من السلفيين من أنصار النائب سوف يتخذون إجراءات لتكدير الأمن العام، فقرر صرفه درءًا للمخاطر.
وأكد أفراد قوة الطرق والمنافذ أنهم شاهدوا سيارة تقف علي يمين الطريق، وشاهدوا من زجاجها فتاة تجلس علي ساق أحد الرجال، وأنه يقوم بمداعبتها وتقبيلها وهي في أحضانه. وبعد الطرق لعدة ثوان علي زجاج السيارة خرج إليهم ودفع زميلهم أمين الشرطة ماهر نصر وصرخ فيهم «أنا علي ونيس عضو مجلس الشعب يا ولاد الكلب».
وأكدت التحقيقات أن السيارة التي كان يستقلها النائب ملك شخص يدعي وليد عبدالعزيز. وأشار صاحب السيارة إلي أن النائب استعارها منه لقضاء بعض المصالح، وأنه أعادها إليه في الحادية عشرة والنصف مساء الخميس دون أن يخبره بالواقعة.
وكشفت التحريات أن «ونيس» متزوج من 4 سيدات. وقالت الفتاة نسرين ياسين «23 سنة» الطالبة في كلية التربية النوعية في تسجيل فيديو ان النائب خطيبها، وأقسمت علي ذلك.

الوفد - 
​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2012)

علي بركه الله


----------



## BITAR (10 يونيو 2012)

*رجاء كل الاخبار الخاصه بالخبر تكتب فى نفس المشاركه*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 يونيو 2012)

*النيابة تتحفظ على بطلة "الفعل الفاضح" مع النائب السلفى.. والفتاة تنكر صلتها بالواقعة*
* الأحد 10.06.2012 - 07:43 م*
* صورة ارشيفية النيابة الكلية بشمال بنها*
* كتب محمد عبد الفتاح*

* أمر أحمد لطفى الديب، رئيس النيابة الكلية لشمال بنها بالتحفظ على "نسرين"  23 سنة طالبة بالفرقة الرابعة بكلية زراعة مشتهر، بطلة الفعل الفاضح مع  نائب حزب الأصالة السلفي ببنها الشيخ علي ونيس، على ذمة التحقيق وإعادة  عرضها على النيابة صباح غد "الاثنين" لحين ورود تحريات المباحث حول ظروف  وملابسات الواقعة.*

* انكرت الفتاه خلال التحقيقات الواقعة جملةً وتفصيلاً، وأكدت أنها لا تعرف  النائب ولم تكن معه فى السيارة، وأنها كانت تجلس فى أحد مكاتب الكمبيوتر  لإعداد أبحاث فى نفس وقت الواقعة.*

* واستشهدت الفتاة ببعض شهود النفى من زملائها وهو ما يتناقض مع نص أقوالها  فى محضر تحقيقات الشرطة والتى أشارت فيها إلى أنها تعرف النائب.*

* كما أنكرت الفتاة أنها كانت مع النائب فى السيارة، وكذّبت ما ذكرته قوة  الضبط أمام النيابة من أنه دار بينهم حديث مع الفتاة عندما قالت فى البداية  إنها خطيبته، وأنهما سيتزوجان قريبًا وهو ما أنكرته الفتاة أمام النيابة.*

* وأجرت النيابة مواجهة بين أفراد قوة الضبط والفتاة، حيث أكد أفراد القوة  أنها هى الفتاة التى تم ضبطها مع النائب داخل السيارة، وقالوا إن هناك  حوارًا دار معها خلال واقعة الضبط.*

* وحاولت الفتاة بطلة واقعة الفعل الفاضح مع علي ونيس تعطيل سير التحقيقات  معها بادعاء إصابتها بحالة إغماء خلال مثولها للتحقيق أمام النيابة الكلية  ببنها، ودفع الأمر النيابة إلى استدعاء أطباء من أحد المستشفيات بالمدينة  للكشف عليها، مؤكدين سلامتها صحيًا، وبعدها واصلت النيابة التحقيقات معها  بعد توقيع الكشف الطبى عليها.*

* كانت الأجهزة الأمنية ألقت القبض على الفتاة من منزل أسرتها بقرية مشتهر  مركز طوخ، وتبين أنها تدعى نسرين. ر.ع. ح 23 سنة طالبة بالفرقة الرابعة  بكلية زراعة بمشتهر، وتم إحالتها للنيابة للتحقيق معها فى الواقعة.*

* يذكر أن دورية أمنية ضبطت الفتاة والنائب في وضع مخل بالآداب على طريق مصر  إسكندرية الزراعي قرب مول العابد ببنها داخل سيارة ملاكي، مساء الخميس  الماضى.*

* واعترفت الفتاة أمام النيابة أنها تعرفت على النائب على ونيس المتهم معها  بالفعل الفاضح عن طريق إحدى صديقاتها وأنها اتصلت به تليفونيًا والتقته من  أجل طلب مساعدة مالية لإحدى صديقاتها، بينما قال والدها أمام النيابة إنه  لا يعرف شيئًا عن الواقعة ونفاها جملةً وتفصيلاً، مؤكدًا أنها مخطوبة لأحد  شباب عائلته وأنه يثق في تربيتها.*

* وقالت مصادر أمنية إن الفتاة لا تمت بأى صلة قرابة للنائب وإنها ليست ابنة  شقيقته، وإنها أبلغت قوة الضبط خلال الواقعة اسمًا وهميًا لتضليلهم.*

* وأكدت المصادر أنه بالتعاون مع مصلحة الأحوال المدنية بالقليوبية تبين أن  هناك 15 فتاة تحمل نفس الاسم الوهمى بالقرية، لكن تم تحديد اسم الفتاة  بالفعل، وتبين أنها تدعى نسرين ر.ع.ح من قرية مشتهر وأنها ليست فى كلية  التربية النوعية كما ادعت، بل إنها فى السنة النهائية بكلية الزراعة  بمشتهر.*



* صدى البلد*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يونيو 2012)

*كثفت اجهزة الامن بالقليوبية من اجراءاتها الامنية حول النيابة الكلية ببنها لتأمينها خلال التحقيقات التى تجرى مع الفتاة التى تم ضبطها مع عضو مجلس الشعب عن حزب النور السلفى النائب على ونيس.

وكشفت التحقيقات أن الفتاة كذبت فى اقوالها اثناء ضبطها وادعت انها طالبة بكلية التربية النوعية على عكس الحقيقة، بكونها طالبة بكلية الزراعة بمشتهر بجامعة بنها، كما كذبت فى ذكر اسمها حيث كشفت تحقيقات المباحث ان الفتاه  تدعى ن ر ا 20سنة من طوخ  وأن الفتاة أكدت فى التحقيقات مع المباحث أنها تعرفت على النائب منذة فترة عن طريق النت وكان النائب يقوم بمساعدتها ماديا، نظرا لأن ظروفها المادية صعبة، واعترفت فى التحقيقات بالواقعة.
واجرت النيابة مواجهة بين  الفتاة وبين أفراد قوات الشرطة، حيث تعرف عليها احد أفراد القوة يوم الواقعة.
من جانبه اكد والد الفتاة الذى جلس على الارض أمام غرفة النيابة، والذى قال: "لا اعرف أى شىء عن الوقعة وفوجئت بقوات الأمن تقبض على البنت فجر اليوم".
أما شقيق الفتاة فرفض التحدث نهائيا وقال لو سمحتم ابعدوا عنى وسيبونى فى حالى فى الوقت الذى وقعت مشادة بين محامى الفتاه وعدد من الصحفيين ورفض الادلاء باى تصريحات فى الوقت الذى لازالت التحقيقات مستمرة حتى الآن.


*


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يونيو 2012)

> وكشفت  التحريات أن «ونيس» متزوج من 4 سيدات. وقالت الفتاة نسرين ياسين «23 سنة»  الطالبة في كلية التربية النوعية في تسجيل فيديو ان النائب خطيبها، وأقسمت  علي ذلك.



خطيبته واقسمت 

متجوز 4 يعنى الفريق مكتمل خليكى فى الاحتياطى 

وكمان اسمها نسرين ههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (10 يونيو 2012)

ههههههههههه ومين البت اللى رضت تبص ف وش التيت دة؟
شكلها نفسها حلوة بصراحة
هههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (10 يونيو 2012)

rania79 قال:


> ههههههههههه ومين البت اللى رضت تبص ف وش التيت دة؟
> شكلها نفسها حلوة بصراحة
> هههههههه


يمكن عشان تاخد البركة يا رنوش هههههههههههه 
واحشاني يا بنت


----------



## rania79 (10 يونيو 2012)

هههههههههههههه عرايك يا روزتى
مهو اصلا شكلو عيبط والبت كانت بتقلبو ف فلوسة اهو
وانتى وحشانى كتير والهى


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يونيو 2012)

*هيئة الامر بالمعروف والنهى عن المنكر بمصر:
الحمدلله..ظهر دليل براءة الشيخ (على ونيس) واعترفت النيابة ان الفتاة التى كانت معه بالسيارة ليست بنت اخته..وقد افادنا بعض الاخوة فى بنها بان الفتاة التى كانت مع الشيخ على ونيس فى السيارة هى احدى الفتيات الملتزمات دينيا واخلاقيا وانها تتعرض لتشنجات من وقت لاخر نتيجة مسها من احد الجن بعد القاءها لجردل من الماء الساخن فى الحمام..وان الشيخ على ونيس قد اخذها على حجره ليقرا لها القران..وليحاول صرف شيطان الجن عنها..وليس اكثر

لا تعليق ..... لأنه سيكون ابيح 
 
*


----------



## oesi no (10 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هيئة الامر بالمعروف والنهى عن المنكر بمصر:
> الحمدلله..ظهر دليل براءة الشيخ (على ونيس) واعترفت النيابة ان الفتاة التى كانت معه بالسيارة ليست بنت اخته..وقد افادنا بعض الاخوة فى بنها بان الفتاة التى كانت مع الشيخ على ونيس فى السيارة هى احدى الفتيات الملتزمات دينيا واخلاقيا وانها تتعرض لتشنجات من وقت لاخر نتيجة مسها من احد الجن بعد القاءها لجردل من الماء الساخن فى الحمام..وان الشيخ على ونيس قد اخذها على حجره ليقرا لها القران..وليحاول صرف شيطان الجن عنها..وليس اكثر
> 
> لا تعليق ..... لأنه سيكون ابيح
> ...


طب ما انا بعرف اقرا قرأن وصوتى حلو 
اشمعنى هو


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 يونيو 2012)

*يابة بنها تقرر حبس فتاة الفعل الفاضح 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيقات*

* الإثنين، 11 يونيو 2012 - 18:00*

* النائب على ونيس*


* أمر أحمد لطفى، رئيس نيابة بنها الكلية، تحت إشراف المستشار محمد حمزة  المحامى العام لنيابات شمال القليوبية، حبس "نسرين.ر" الفتاة الجامعية  المتهمة بارتكاب فعل فاضح فى الطريق العام مع النائب السلفى على ونيس، 4  أيام على ذمة التحقيقات، بعدما وجهت النيابة للفتاة تهمتى التزوير وارتكاب  فعل فاضح.*

* كانت النيابة استمعت اليوم الاثنين، إلى أقوال العقيد محمد شرباش وكيل  مباحث القليوبية، والذى أشرف على التحريات التى طلبتها النيابة عن الواقعة،  إذ أكدت التحريات صحة الواقعة، بالإضافة إلى أن الفتاة الموجودة الآن تحت  تصرف النيابة هى التى كانت موجودة مع النائب فى السيارة وقت الوقعة، وأن  هذه الفتاة لا تمت للنائب بأية صلة قرابة، وذكرت التحريات أيضا أن الفتاة  قامت بتضليل رجال المباحث عند ضبطها، وذكرت اسمها الأول ثم اسم والد  خطيبها، حيث إن الفتاة لم تكن تحمل إثبات شخصية، كما أن الفتاة قالت إنها  فى كلية تربية نوعية، بينما اتضح أنها فى كلية زراعة، كما استمعت النيابة  إلى أقوال المقدم عماد حمدى رئيس مباحث طوخ، والذى أيد تفاصيل الواقعة من  حيث القيد والوصف الوارد بمحضر الشرطة الذى تحرر مساء الخميس الماضى.*

* وعقب مواجهة الفتاة، بتحريات المباحث، قررت النيابة حبسها 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيق، بعدما وجهت لها تهمتى الفعل الفاضح والتزوير.*



* اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 يونيو 2012)

​ ​ *النيابة تأمر بتتبع اتصالات ونيس والفتاة*


*




*
* على ونيس*

*     النيابة تأمر بتتبع اتصالات ونيس والفتاة *
*     منذ 1 ساعة 19 دقيقة *

* استدعت نيابة بنها الكلية العقيد محمد شرباش رئيس فرع البحث الجنائى  بالقليوبية، لسماع أقواله فى الواقعة، والتحريات التى أشرف عليها فريق  البحث الجنائى،*

* وقامت النيابة بمخاطبة إدارة النظم والمعلومات بوزارة الداخلية، لتتبع  هواتف النائب والفتاة، لتحديد آخر الاتصالات الهاتفية التى تمت بينهما.*
* وأكد اللواء عاطف المرصفاوى مساعد مدير أمن القليوبية والمشرف على إدارة  تأمين الطرق والمنافذ خلال التحقيقات التى أجرتها معه النيابة الكلية ببنها  صحة واقعة ضبط النائب السلفى على ونيس فى وضع مخل بالآداب على الطريق  السريع.*
* وكانت قوة ضبط برئاسة النقيب أحمد بهاء الدين قد تمكنت من ضبط إحدى  السيارات الخاصة ادعى من فيها أنه عضو مجلس الشعب عن شمال القليوبية على  محمد ونيس وفتاة منتقبة أقرت إنها خطيبته وتقيم بقرية مشتهر مركز طوخ وابنة  رجل فقير يعمل ترزيا وانه نوى الزواج منها خلال شهر وكانت فى حالة اغماء  وحاول افاقتها وبسبب تجمع الأهالى الذين حاولوا احراق سيارة النائب السلفى  على ونيس الأمر الذى اضطره الى استدعاء العقيد محمد شرباش رئيس فرع البحث  الجنائى بالقليوبية والمقدم حازم الديب من قوة مباحث القليوبية لتجميع جميع  المعلومات والبيانات الخاصة بالمتهمين والسيارة وكل ما يتعلق بالواقعة  تمهيدا لاقتيادهم لتحرير المحضر اللازم.*
* وتابع "الوضع كان لا يحتمل اقتياد النائب السلفى والفتاة المضبوطة معه  والتى تدعى نسرين .ر.ع الطالبة بكلية الزراعة بمشتهر بالفرقة الرابعة الأمر  الذى دفعنى إلى الأخذ بالقاعدة الفقهية (إن الضرورات تبيح المحظورات) وقمت  بصرفه من مكان الواقعة على أن يتم تحرير محضر جنحة عقوبتها الحبس او  الغرامة".*
* من جانبه نفى حسام حبيب محامى الفتاة المتهمة صلتها بالواقعة وقال: إنها لا  تمت بأى صلة للشيخ على ونيس وأن الفتاة المضبوطة تختلف فى بياناتها عن  الفتاة المحرر محضرا باسمها وأضاف أن الفتاة أنكرت فى تحقيقات النيابة  صلتها بالواقعة وقالت: إنها وقت الحادث كانت تعد بحثا لكليتها بأحد مكاتب  الحاسب الآلى بقرية مشتهر مركز طوخ وجار استدعاء عدد من الشهود للإقرار  بذلك.*
* واشار إلى أنه تم الطعن بكذب البلاغ المقدم ضد الفتاة أمام النيابة ضد رجال  الشرطة، وأضاف أنه تم تقديم طلب بإخلاء سبيلها من النيابة بأى ضمانات ونفى  محامى الفتاة محاولات أهالى المتهمة الفتك بها مؤكدا أنهم يثقون فيها ثقة  عمياء.*
* وأشار إلى تناقض أقوال الشهود من أمناء الشرطة الذين لم يتعرفوا على الفتاة أمام النيابة خلال المواجهة التى اجريت معها.*
* على جانب الآخر تنتظر النيابة خلال الساعات المقبلة نتيجة بصمة الصوت  المأخوذة من الفتاة ومضاهتها بالفيديوهات المسجلة من قبل امناء الشرطة.*
* فيما تسلم المستشار أحمد لطفى رئيس نيابة بنها الكلية، تحريات مباحث  القليوبية عن واقعة الفعل الفاضح، المتهم فيها النائب السلفى على ونيس  وإحدى الفتيات فى طريق مصر إسكندرية الزراعى أمام قرية السفاينة مركز طوخ  بالقرب من مول العابد وكشفت التحريات، التى أشرف عليها العقيد محمد شرباش  وكيل مباحث القليوبية، عن أن الفتاة الموجودة الآن تحت تصرف النيابة هى نفس  الفتاة التى كانت برفقة النائب فى السيارة وقت الواقعة، وأن الفتاة لا تمت  إلى النائب بأي صلة قرابة، وذكرت التحريات أيضا أن الفتاة قامت بتضليل  رجال المباحث عند ضبطها.*
* وأكدت التحريات أن الفتاة ذكرت فى محضر الضبط اسمها الأول ثم اسم والد  خطيبها، حيث إن الفتاة لم تكن تحمل إثبات شخصية وقت الواقعة، كما أن الفتاة  قالت إنها فى كلية تربية نوعية، بينما اتضح أنها فى كلية زراعة.*
* وقدم رجال المباحث إلى النيابة تسجيل فيديو يحتوى على اعتراف تفصيلى  بالواقعة، والتى أقرت فيه الفتاة بصحة الوقعة، وذلك أثناء التحقيق معها من  رجال المباحث. وتنتظر نيابة بنها اليوم نتيجة عرض بعض الاسطوانات على اتحاد  الإذاعة والتليفزيون، لمضاهاة بصمة الصوت، فضلاً عن أن محضر الضبط لم  يتضمن العثور على حقيبة ملابس داخلية حريمى تخص المتهمة.*

* اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - النيابة تأمر بتتبع اتصالات*​


----------



## أَمَة (11 يونيو 2012)

يحبسوها ليه؟

مش بانت الحقيقة وطلعت البنت في *كلية الزراعة*!
وهي مع الشيخ علي ونيس على *طريق* شبرا بنها *الزراعي*.
جائز وجودهم كان له علاقة بدراستها!


----------



## Twin (11 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## علي المسلم (11 يونيو 2012)

*رد*

صدقني انا لم أتحمل أن أقرأ الموضوع 
يا زميل لا تحكم على الأسلام من معتنقيه ثم كم و كم وكم و كم وكم من الجرائم  أختصاب و غيرها و زنى علناً و أكل لحوم البشر يرتكبها مسيحين فهل رأيت مسلم يحكم على  المسيح من معتنقيه و أذا كان لديك 
شك في ان هناك خللاً  في العقيدة الأسلامية أرجو أن تطرحه . ( ليس هناك احفظ على المرأة اكثر من الدين الأسلامي حتى نفسها )
الأن انت كما تفعل عادة تجزء النص و تقتبس و ترد
و لذلك انا لن ارد على ما تقوله لأنك أحترمتك سابقاً و لم ارى منك سوى التطاول بالأهانات


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 يونيو 2012)

علي المسلم قال:


> صدقني انا لم أتحمل أن أقرأ الموضوع
> يا زميل لا تحكم على الأسلام من معتنقيه ثم كم و كم وكم و كم وكم من الجرائم  أختصاب و غيرها و زنى علناً و أكل لحوم البشر يرتكبها مسيحين فهل رأيت مسلم يحكم على  المسيح من معتنقيه و أذا كان لديك
> شك في ان هناك خللاً  في العقيدة الأسلامية أرجو أن تطرحه . ( ليس هناك احفظ على المرأة اكثر من الدين الأسلامي حتى نفسها )
> الأن انت كما تفعل عادة تجزء النص و تقتبس و ترد
> و لذلك انا لن ارد على ما تقوله لأنك أحترمتك سابقاً و لم ارى منك سوى التطاول بالأهانات


*من الذى تطاول وأهان ؟ من تقصد؟*


----------



## علي المسلم (11 يونيو 2012)

حسناً 
لا بأس أنسى امر الأهانات 
لكن واجب عليك و على كل من هو مسيحي 
ان يخبرني بصدق هل تسمح المسيحية بألشهر و السخرية ممن أخطأ و هل هذه اخلاق المسيحية 
هل انكم تتهموننا بشيء من هذه الحادثة
 ان البشر يخطأ و ما دخل المسلمين في ذلك الرجل اعني بما يؤثر عليهم الأسلام ثابت لدينا و لا يستطيع احد ممن يسمى معتنقيه ان يشوهه ( عقوبة الزنى هي ثمانون جلدة له و لها و لا تقبل منهما شهادة اي يكونا شاهدين على شيء بمعنى سحب الثقة منهما في الوقت الحاضر و ان تترك البنت حتى تتوب كما بالنسبة له و تكون العقوبة اشد في حال تكرارها اكثر من مرة )


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 يونيو 2012)

> ان يخبرني بصدق هل تسمح المسيحية بألشهر و السخرية ممن أخطأ و هل هذه اخلاق المسيحية


*من شهر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ نحن فقط ننقل الأخبار التى تهم الرأى العام وندين مافيها من خطأ ونطالب بإصلاحة ونطلب أن يطبق القانون ليس أكثر.*


> هل انكم تتهموننا بشيء من هذه الحادثة


*لا ولكن الخبر يتهم ونيس فلماذا تعمم؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل كل شيوخ السلفيين أنقياء؟ هل مفيش حد فيهم بالبلدى كده بيبصبص؟*


----------



## علي المسلم (11 يونيو 2012)

يا زميل انا لا ادافع عن الشخص حتى ان مذهبي جعفري و ليس سلفي و لأنني لا أعرف الشخص و ماذا فعله بالضبط 
لكنني ادافع عن المسلمين انظر الى السخرية في الردود و كأن الشخص المخطأ هو الأسلام بأجمعه عموماً على كل من ينتقض الاسلام ان ينظر في ردي ما عقوبة الزاني 
وان البشر يخطأ و الله هو الغفور الرحيم ثم ما دخلنا نحن اليس هناك عدالة وقانون تأخذ مجراها ؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 يونيو 2012)

علي المسلم قال:


> يا زميل انا لا ادافع عن الشخص حتى ان مذهبي جعفري و ليس سلفي و لأنني لا أعرف الشخص و ماذا فعله بالضبط
> لكنني ادافع عن المسلمين انظر الى السخرية في الردود و كأن الشخص المخطأ هو الأسلام بأجمعه عموماً على كل من ينتقض الاسلام ان ينظر في ردي ما عقوبة الزاني
> وان البشر يخطأ و الله هو الغفور الرحيم ثم ما دخلنا نحن اليس هناك عدالة وقانون تأخذ مجراها ؟


*كويس جدا كلامك فعلا مايحكم على فكر الأديان ليس الأشخاص بل نصوصها من كتبها المقدسه.*


----------



## علي المسلم (11 يونيو 2012)

انا اشكرك على تفهمك و اتمنى لو كان كل الزملاء المسيحين مثلك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يونيو 2012)

علي المسلم قال:


> لكنني ادافع عن المسلمين انظر الى السخرية في الردود و كأن الشخص المخطأ هو الأسلام بأجمعه ؟



*أنا أختلف معك يا على ...الرجل شخصية عامة*
*أى ملك للمجتمع وليس ملكاً لنفسه ..هو قدوة*
*أو المفترض فيه هذا ...لو شخص آخر فعلها ( وما أكثرالفاعلين ) لن يضير المجتمع فى شئ لأن كل المجتمعات فيها الغث والسمين *
*وفيها ما فيها *
*لكن كون الرجل ( نائب برلمانى ) ويمثل ( حزب أسلامى ) ..ويخطب فى الناس بالمساجد *
*فالمفترض فيه أنه قدوة فإذا بنا نكتشف زيف كل هذا*
*فالأسلام كله مُدان ...فى شخص هذا الرجل للأسف *
*شئنا أم أبينا ذلك* 
*



ثم ما دخلنا نحن اليس هناك عدالة وقانون تأخذ مجراها

أنقر للتوسيع...

هنا قسم الأخبار ياعلى*
*ننقل من مصادرها المعتمدة ...والآعضاء يضعون تعليقاتهم *
*وهذه ليست بدعة فكل المواقع الإخبارية تفتح مجالاً للآبداء الاراء ...وهنا تتم حذف أية مشاركات تخرج عن النص*
*أو تتجاوز فى التعبير ...*


----------



## علي المسلم (11 يونيو 2012)

الى الزميل عبود عبده عبود 

ان هذا ليس رأي شخصي حتى تخالفني فيه بل هي نظرة الأسلام

 و لا يوجد ما يسمى قدوة بل كل شخص مسؤول عن نفسه 
((كلكم راع وكلكم مسؤل عن رعيته)) وكل شخص يجعل له قدوة لنفسه 
و لا يحاسب احد على ما يفعله غيره ولو وقع هذا الشخص في يد المسلمين لنفذوا فيه العقوبة كاملة بلا زياد و لا نقصان و انظر الى عقوبة الزاني اعلاه. 

انا اعرف ان هذا قسم الأخبار لكن انظر الى الردود و الأستهزائات على المسلمين 

ارجو منك عدم الأخذ بألأسطر و النظر الى محتوى الموضوع 
و اريد منك ان تقرأ ردودي جيداً و المنطقية فيها
وللأفادة ان مذهب السلفية قد انتها تقريباً
فهو لا يمثل الأسلام و بدأ يكشف نفسه في انه يدعي الأسلام من افعال مشينة لبعض منهم لتحقيق اغراضه الشخصية بحجة الاسلام تجد ذلك في مواقع المذاهب الاسلامية ( كلامي ليس موجه الى السلفية بل للمخالفين منهم ارجوا منكم التفهم ايها السلفيون فنحن مسلمون بجميع مذاهبنا و بريؤون عن كل ممن يدعي الأسلام و يحاول تلويث سمعته )


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 يونيو 2012)

علي المسلم قال:


> وللأفادة ان مذهب السلفية قد انتها تقريباً, فهو لا يمثل الأسلام و بدأ يكشف نفسه في انه يدعي الأسلام من افعال مشينة لبعض منهم لتحقيق اغراضه الشخصية بحجة الاسلام تجد ذلك في مواقع المذاهب الاسلامية ( كلامي ليس موجه الى السلفية بل للمخالفين منهم ارجوا منكم التفهم ايها السلفيون فنحن مسلمون بجميع مذاهبنا وبريؤون عن كل ممن يدعي الأسلام و يحاول تلويث سمعته )



*هؤلاء يتاجرون بالأديان .... يتكسبون من البسطاء بغشهم وخداعهم .... لذا ... فضحهم واجب وطنى .... بل ودينى ايضاً *


----------



## BITAR (11 يونيو 2012)

*العضو على المسلم
القسم اخبارى
الحوارات لها اقسامها*​


----------



## علي المسلم (12 يونيو 2012)

*ماذا تعني ؟؟*



BITAR قال:


> *العضو على المسلم
> القسم اخبارى
> الحوارات لها اقسامها*​


عفواً يا زميلي هل تعرف شيء عن الموضوع ارجو منك ان لا تقرأ اخر  اربع اسطر بل ان تقرأ آخر اربع ردود و آسف على كلامي لكنك كعضو مميز في المنتدى يجب انت ان تنبهنا على ذلك


----------



## Alexander.t (12 يونيو 2012)

يُغلق لخروجه عن تخصص القسم


----------

